# Como Hacer Un Contador



## EinSoldiatGott

En esta ocasión, se verá como hacer un contador a base de Flip Flops (FF), y este proporcionará la salida que deseemos.

Es por muchos ya sabido que conectando las salidas Q de cada FF a la entrada de Reloj del siguiente FF se puede construir un Contador Binario.

El problema es cuando queremos que esa cuenta tenga valores específicos.

Para ejemplificar, haremos un contador de código Gray de 3 bits

Primero, si es de 3 bits solo se ocupan 3 FF.

1.- Hacemos la tabla de estados para las entradas JK que proporcionarán la salida deseada al siguiente pulso de reloj.







La tabla anterior, puede comprobarse en la siguiente animación, en la cuál las entradas marcadas en la tabla producen la salida deseada.






2.- Ahora hacemos la lista de las salidas que deseamos (toda la cuenta del código) y también agregamos en que estado deben de estar JK de cada FF para producir la siguiente salida. (Ojo que no es poner las entradas para el estado actual sino poner las entradas que producirán el estado siguiente o de abajo).






3.- Ahora hacemos reducción de Mapas de Karnaugth para cada entrada tanto J como K de cada FF, determinadas por las salidas anteriores de la cuenta.






En base a la ecuación booleana obtenida de cada reducción, se hace ese circuito lógico en la entrada correspondiente. Y Finalmente nos queda así.






Y eso sería todo, fácil no creen?

Saludos y cualquier duda aquí estamos


*****************************************************************
Agregaré Algunos Links De Otros Contadores Realizados En EL Foro

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-creciente-decreciente-up-down-136/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-pulsos-466/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-0-99-74190-a-468/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-8-bits-570/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-cancha-basquet-585/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-programable-ascendente-descendente-439/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-vueltas-circuito-slot-1132/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-0-45-32-a-1205/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-pares-impares-1201/


----------



## Tika

Mi duda es como hacer este contador ascendente y descendente mediante una señal de control UP/down. Pero de 4 bit en lugar de tres.

El problema viene cuando quiero simplificar por Karnaugh las 5 variables de entrada.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

Tika dijo:
			
		

> Mi duda es como hacer este contador ascendente y descendente mediante una señal de control UP/down. Pero de 4 bit en lugar de tres.
> 
> El problema viene cuando quiero simplificar por Karnaugh las 5 variables de entrada.



Hola, cuando las entradas ya son muchas, se utiliza un método de simplificación que no recuerdo como se llama algo así como Macmilson o algo así.

De cualquier manera hay programas que simplifican los diagramas boleanos, busque en el foro un archivo llamado boole.zip

Saludos


----------



## davolo

lo kieres hacer con cktos combiancionales , te recominedos q te incline spor usar cktos integrados como el 74Ls192 (un contador bcd) , en este foro hasy variso eskemas , muy buenso q podrias tomar como ejemplo , peor si lo kieres hacer con compuertas y F/Fs te recomiendo q buskes un soft q simplifike funciones logicas ,
+saludos


----------



## Tika

Si lo necesito con basculas FF(JK), es para un trabajo ke tengo ke entregar para la faciltad.
La verdad que me estais sirviendo de mucho, gracias.


----------



## ale_cm

Alguien sabe como hacer un contador de 0 a 15 con flip flops tipo D


----------



## Johnnybravo

Hola amigos del foro
bueno no soy un capo en digitales pero quiero hacer un contador .. mas bien un acumulador ...no es la definicion correcta creo pero la idea es esta....
tengo  cuatro luces apagadas, y un pulsador.... cuando presiono el pulsador una vez, debe encender el primer foco, luego si presiono otra ves el pulsador debe encederse el primero y el segundo, y asi hasta que se enciendan los cuatro focos con cuatro pulsaciones del pulsador.... cuando presione por quinta ves el pulsador, debeera apagarse todas las luces. y cuandos presione otra ves el pulsador comensara de nuevo a encenderse los las luces...... algo asi como ir encendiendo las luces uno por uno pero con un solo pulsador..... 

como lo puedo hacer


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

Johnnybravo dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigos del foro
> bueno no soy un capo en digitales pero quiero hacer un contador .. mas bien un acumulador ...no es la definicion correcta creo pero la idea es esta....
> tengo  cuatro luces apagadas, y un pulsador.... cuando presiono el pulsador una vez, debe encender el primer foco, luego si presiono otra ves el pulsador debe encederse el primero y el segundo, y asi hasta que se enciendan los cuatro focos con cuatro pulsaciones del pulsador.... cuando presione por quinta ves el pulsador, debeera apagarse todas las luces. y cuandos presione otra ves el pulsador comensara de nuevo a encenderse los las luces...... algo asi como ir encendiendo las luces uno por uno pero con un solo pulsador.....
> 
> como lo puedo hacer



La primera parte de su circuito, se logra con un registro de corrimiento, ya sea qu elo haga con FF tipo JK o tipo D, ahora, solo ocupa hacer un detector del número 4, y este se logra con compuertas que detecten cuando los 4 bits estén en alto. CUando esto ocurra se genra una salida en alto o bajo dependiendo del FF que utilice, pero esta salida servirá de reset y se apagarán todos los bits.

Saludos


----------



## juanveliz

hola amigos

los felicito por este tipo de foros, cuando yo hice un ramo de digitales no estaba este foro.

El metodo por el cual se simplificar tablas de verdad que tengan muchas variables es el metodo de quine mccluskey. Es bueno hecharle una mirada para ver como funciona, pero la gracias de este es que funciona como un algoritmo y se encuentran varios programas en la red para manejarse con este.

saludos


----------



## darksoulmate

necesito ayuda para hacer un contador que inicie en cualquier número que se le dé (preset) y que sea ascendente y descendente cuando se requiera. el problema que tengo es que este circuito es del 0-15 por lo que cuando llega al número 10 el display marca digitos aleatorios me gustaría saber como hago para que por ejemplo cuando sea ascendente sea el número máximo el nueve se regrese a cero y asi, y por el otro lado que cuando sea descendete el número donde inicie y el máximo sea el 9, también si me pueden ayudar por favor con la salida ripple out clock según tengo entendido es la que conectará en paralelo los demás 74191 pero no estoy completamente seguro

gracias de antemano


----------



## hidratulez

para lo primero que dijiste aqui mismo que lo ensenaron, tienes que hacer tu circuito noral de 0 a 9 y juntar las salidas para formar el numero 15, interconetarlas y mandarlas a PL.

de esta forma cada que el contador llegue a 0 y regrese a 15 saltara hasta el numero que programaste en la entrada.

si necesitas algo de información tal vez en cuentres en el tema de contador de 0 a 99. hay me ayudaron a mi y ls circitos son muy parecidos


----------



## Apollo

Hola darksoulmate:

Como bien dice el compañero hidratulez, los circuitos para el 191 y 193 son muy parecidos en lo que al sistema de preset se refiere.

Se ha hecho un muy buen intercambio de información en el tema al que se refiere hidratulez:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-regresivo-99-00-a-5771/

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Saludos al foro


----------



## marlon2388

hola... tengo necesito saber como puedo hacer para que un a74ls191 cuente de 0 a 9 le agradeceria mucho su ayuda


----------



## first

Yo este no lo he usado, pero no parece complicado, metes las vcc, masa, y ponesCE=0, S=1, SEL U/D=0 y ya esta contando como un campeón, para el load tienes que poner el S=0, mírate el datasheet, ya sabes la salida en binario. Si hablo chino avisa, no se si estas familiarizado con el patillaje.

Saludos


----------



## first

first dijo:
			
		

> Yo este no lo he usado, pero no parece complicado, metes las vcc, masa, y ponesCE=0, S=1, SEL U/D=0 y ya esta contando como un campeón, para el load tienes que poner el S=0, mírate el datasheet, ya sabes la salida en binario. Si hablo chino avisa, no se si estas familiarizado con el patillaje.
> 
> Saludos



Se me olvidaba lo mas importante tienes que meter el pulso por CLK o no hay na que hacer


----------



## The_Master_Col

Bueno el 74ls191 es un contador modo 16 asi que normalmente cuenta de 0 a 15, pero tiene un pin que se llama PL(carga en paralelo), lo que este pin hace es cargar el numero que tu le indiques a traves de unos dip switches en los pines D0...D3, este PL es activo en nivel bajo.

Ya sabiendo esto haremos lo siguiente, cuando el contador llega a 10 en las salidas Qs que normalmente se conectan a un decodificador se generan una serie de bits que indican el numero 10 en binario, la idea es tomar los 4 bits y convertirlos en uno solo que sea un 0 para lo cual utilizamos las compuertas logicas y una vez extraido el 0 lo enviamos al PL. En las entradas D0...D3 escribiremos el numero que queremos cargar, en esta caso el 0(podria ser cualquiera) y ya esta, un contador de 0 a 9 con 74ls191. Te voy adjuntar el plano del circuito para que te quede mas claro.


----------



## darksoulmate

Aunque tardé mucho en agradecer..lo hago..lo que pasa es que salió más viable usar un 74192 para mi proyecto y ya me lo aceptaron ahora traigo otro entre manos
gracias


----------



## aniebuhr

hola

Como puedo hacer un contador con un 74ls193 pero que al llegar al 9 no pase de ahi hasta que le resetees manualmente?

Gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

aniebuhr dijo:
			
		

> hola
> 
> Como puedo hacer un contador con un 74ls193 pero que al llegar al 9 no pase de ahi hasta que le resetees manualmente?
> 
> Gracias



Hola, puede utilizar un OR en la entrada de Reloj, una entrada se alimenta con el reloj, y la otra con una AND que detecte el estado 9.

Saludos


----------



## aniebuhr

ok voy a probar! gracias!


----------



## Dobleh

EinSoldiatGott buen dia, me podrias ayudar pues en mi clases de digitales nos mandaron hacer un contador up / down  con flip flop de cualquier tipo y que a su vez cuente de 3 en 3 osea 0, 3, 6, 9, hasta el 15 y viceversa, o dame la idea de como lo pueda realizar, veo que aqui trabajan bastante con el circuit market, en la U donde estoy en  los laboratorios  esta instalado el multisim7, no se cual de los 2 sea el mejor?

   Saludos
      Dobleh


----------



## Dano

Dobleh dijo:
			
		

> ... me podrias ayudar pues en mi clases de digitales nos ....?



Nosotros no tenemos porque estar haciendole la tarea a nadie. Aprender electrónica se basa en el esfuerzo que uno pone en ello.  

Saludos


----------



## rigo_rigomx25

hola, oigan necesito ayuda, estoy tratando de hacer un contador ascendete BCD del 0 a 99 en el circuit maker pero no sale, tengo el diagrama y lo pongo tal cual viene pero no pasa nada, agradeceria que me ayudaran con eso, por cierto lo tengo que hacer con circuitos 74192
gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

Dobleh dijo:
			
		

> EinSoldiatGott buen dia, me podrias ayudar pues en mi clases de digitales nos mandaron hacer un contador up / down  con flip flop de cualquier tipo y que a su vez cuente de 3 en 3 osea 0, 3, 6, 9, hasta el 15 y viceversa, o dame la idea de como lo pueda realizar, veo que aqui trabajan bastante con el circuit market, en la U donde estoy en  los laboratorios  esta instalado el multisim7, no se cual de los 2 sea el mejor?
> 
> Saludos
> Dobleh



Hola, muéstreme el avance que usted lleva en el circuit maker y ya de ahí empezamos a completarlo.

Normalmente cuando se ocupa un contador que vaya en pares o impares, se soluciona fijando el estado del bit menos significativo. Pero en este caso no sigue esta secuencia, así que habría que seguir todos los pasos del tutorial.
Usted tendrá que enlistar en la tabla de verdad el 3,6,9,12,. y con las tablas de verdad construir su circuito lógico, puede ser que el circuito salga muy grande o muy sencillo pero primero habrá que realizar las tablas y después ver si vale la pena armarlo con este método o no.



			
				rigo_rigomx25 dijo:
			
		

> hola, oigan necesito ayuda, estoy tratando de hacer un contador ascendete BCD del 0 a 99 en el circuit maker pero no sale, tengo el diagrama y lo pongo tal cual viene pero no pasa nada, agradeceria que me ayudaran con eso, por cierto lo tengo que hacer con circuitos 74192
> gracias



Hola, suba el diagrama para ver cuál es el error, si puede suba el diagrama y aparte congele su pantalla y suba la imagen también para ver en que modo esta simulando.

Este es uno que tengo armado yo, tal vez le sirva para darse una idea.







Saludos


----------



## rigo_rigomx25

gracias por la ayuda, si funciono, el problema con el otro es que no usaba los codificadores
pero gracias 
saludos


----------



## Janni

por favor necesito ayuda..... me solicitaron hacer un contador ascendente/descendente que cuente hasta el 59:59 lo que significa un cronometro. me he asesorado y consegui los 4 contadores 74190, pero necesito hacerle un arreglo para que cuenten hasta el 59:59 por favor necesito de su ayuda. el circuito debe tener un pulsador que con una pulsacion cuente en forma ascendente y con la segunda de forma descendente. de igual forma debe ir conectado a un 555 una senal de reloj. Por favor necesito de su ayuda.


----------



## CyBeRxIxO

el mapa de karnaugh es un metodo de simplificación boleana que se usa para pocas variables, aunque si el problema era simplificar con 5 literales pues TAMBIEN SE PUEDE HACER CON KARNAUGH, siiii si se puede hacer, lo unico que tienes que hacer es elaborar un cuadro relacionando la forma de posicion de los bits, es decir tienen una ubicacion especifica en el mapa dependiendo de que filas y/o columnas coloques como literales o sus complemetos.Me lo enseñaron y tube que elaborarlo solo y resulto. Es dificil explicarlo sin embargo se debe tener en cuenta como lo dice juanveliz que es mas sencillo usar el metodo de simplificacion por tablas, el mas conocido es el de Quine Mc Cluskey, simplemente ahi tienes que considerar 3 etapas, a ver explico un poco
1)tabla-agrupacion base
2)tabla-agrupacion de orden
3)tabla- agrupacion final
en resumen esto sera la comparacion de cada termino posible cogiendolos en indice creciente, es decir segun la cantidad de 1's que contenga (indice 0, 1, 2, 3..) Luego al comparar un 0 con un 1 veras que es incierto lo que queda por lo tanto queda X o _, al final se ira simplificando por lo que quedara una expresion reducida.Ojala te de una idea para que investigues.

Espero haber podido ayudar a alguien, sin embargo Quisiera consultar algo:

Necesito elaborar un tarifador de llamadas, y tengo muy claro que para diseñarlo tengo que tener las etapas que se requieren, entonces hay una de ellas en la que HAY UN CONTADOR de tiempo, si alguien pudiera darme alguna vision o aconsejarme agradeceria mucho, dejo mi mail si alguien desea orientarme.

desde ya, muchas gracias. Saludos


----------



## mariojuarez

Bueno estoy tratando de hacer un contador de 0-49, es para un proyecto, el caso que me lo dejaron con la 7493, y tengo aqui el diagrama de 0-20 pero lo estoy simulando en el TINA pro, y no me funciona, quisiera aver si me pueden ayudar a mandarme un diagrama en que el me pueda basar para construir mi contador de 0-49 con ese circtuito integrado. GRAACIAS!


----------



## napivico

Hola quisiera que me ayudaran con información sobre un contador de decada, ya que he buscado en varios libros y en la red y no he encontrado mucho. Ademas quisiera saber como se puede elaborar uno. Cualquier información me sera muy util. Muchas gracias   Espero pronta respuesta


----------



## Fogonazo

Para:  napivico

Contador de 4 cifras
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/mc/contador/index.htm


----------



## Fogonazo

Bueno, si estas un poco pobre electronicamente hablando, este poyecto no te sirve.
Dame algo de tiempo como para buscarte algo mas accesible

Explicacion:
Lo del link es un contador de 4 cifras, esta basado en un circuito integrado programable, es decir que en la memoria interna del circuito le cargas un programa, en este caso el programa efectua la cuenta y la presentacion de los datos en los display (Cuadraditos con letras), el PIC tambien le indica a los 4 display cuando encenderce, fijate que los 4 estan en paralelo, es decir que sin un control que programe el encendido de ellos no se veria nada.
O sea, el PIC cuenta y genera la forma de los numeros y envia secuencialmente la información a los display para que el ojo humano los pueda captar
Las cositas redondas con flecha son transistores, en este caso tipo NPN que estan trabajando de interruptores, es decir cuando el PIC envia la orden, el transistor conecta el display a maza cerrando el circuito del display

Saludos


----------



## jimejgon

Hola.buenos dias.
disculpen.es la primera ves que participo en este foro y necesito de su ayuda.
mi problema es que tengo una maquinita la cual tiene un contador de 2 digitos conectado a un monedero electronico, este contador tiene la funcion de bloquear y desbloquear el teclado y el mouse los cuales estan conectados pos usb (al ingresar la moneda se activan y al terminar el tiempo se desactiva) el problema es que se me daño el contador y al querer repararlo me doy cuenta que los chip´s que trae no tienen la numeracion para buscar la refaccion.lleva dos uno de 16 patitas (42A5KK8) esta es la numeracion que tene uno y el otro es de 18 patitas y no tiene la numeracion, mi pregunta es si alguien me pudiera decir que piesa me serviria para poder reparar este contador.

de antemano les agradesco a todos.
saludos.


----------



## dinguel

Si puedes mira la disposición de los integrados, eso te podría ayudar puesto que suelen ser visualizadores y contadores. Tembien fijate donde esta la alimentación de los integrados, sigue la alimentación hasta dar con ellos. Despues mira cualquier visualizador y suelen estar todos parecidos. Esperos serte de ayuda.  NaCl U 2


----------



## jimejgon

muchas gracias por tu ayuda de verdad te lo agradesco, pero la verdad no se mucho mucho de electronica solo un poco pero me podrias ayudar diciendome mas o menos que integrados puedo utilizar o como lo puedo buscar en la tienda de electronica? alguno en especifico.muchas gracias.


----------



## Guido0085

Ocupo q me ayuden a hacer un contador, que lleve esta seleccion, 0-1-2-3, 3-2-1-0, 0-2-3-1 y 3-0-2-1, con dos entradas de dipswitch S0 y S1.

s0s1 
/0    0  /   0-1-2-3
/0    1  /   3-2-1-0
/1    0  /   0-2-3-1
/1    1  /   3-0-2-1

A ver si me pueden ayudar.


----------



## clocko

si estas hablando de un pulsador de una maquinita yo te recomendaria que mejor compraras uno nuevo, pues los que se dedican a eso normalmente borran los numeros de los integrados para evitar reparaciones por fuera asi solo ellos pueden hacerlo, ademas que no son muy caros no seria mucha la diferencia en comprarlo y tratar de arreglarlo.


----------



## clocko

Guido0085 Publicado: Sab Oct 13, 2007 3:41 pm    Asunto:  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ocupo q me ayuden a hacer un contador, que lleve esta seleccion, 0-1-2-3, 3-2-1-0, 0-3-2-1 y 3-0-2-1, con dos entradas de dipswitch S0 y S1. 

s0s1 
/0 0 / 0-1-2-3 
/0 1 / 3-2-1-0 
/1 0 / 0-3-2-1 
/1 1 / 3-0-2-1 

A ver si me pueden ayudar. 





espero y esto te sirva esta hecho en  circuit maker.

dudas? pregunten.


----------



## Guido0085

Gracias por el circuito de la otra ves, pero le falta algo ,  en la seleccion de S0,S1 ponemos 10 en el dipswitch no hace lo que dice ahi q seria 0-2-3-1, sino q hace lo mismo de 01: 3-2-1-0 a ver si me puedes ayudar gracias eres una persona muy valiosa 




s0s1
/0 0 / 0-1-2-3
/0 1 / 3-2-1-0
/1 0 / 0-2-3-1
/1 1 / 3-0-2-1


----------



## clocko

pues de que yo sea muy valioso. ni creas tanto mucha gente me dice que valgo m.ucho pero jajajaj si tu propósito es aprender 

primero antes que nada tienes que saber como funcionan los flip flop para ello necesitas tener la tabla de exitacion de los flip flop, esta tabla te dice que es lo que debes de poner en las entradas del flip flop para que al dar un pulso de reloj a la entrada clock tengas la salida que deseas

esta tabla la puedes ver al inicio de este mismo foro 

la tabla qu eaparece es para un flop flop jk 


lo primero es hacer una tabla en binario de la secuencia en que quieres que cuente el contador en este foro te explican como hacer un contador de codigo gray.

en tu caso harias la secuencia normal de dos bits que abarcan los numeros del 0 al 3 pero acomodando la secuencia en el orden que tu quieres como son 4 conteos debes de hacer 4 tablas una para cada secuencia y apartir de ahi calcular los valores que debes de poner en las entradas j y k de cada flip flop.

es en este punto donde necesitas la tablade exitacion o tabla de estado.

en la tabla te dan dos valores, uno que indica lo que tienes en la salida Q en este momento (presente) y otro de lo que quieres tener en la salida Q al dar un pulso de reloj al flip flop(futuro) y dependiendo de esto la misma tabla te indica que valores debes de tener en las entradas j y k para que esto suceda.

por ejemplo para que cambie de Q=0 y el siguiente estado de Q sea 1 de acuerdo a la tabla tendras que poner en j=1  y en k= x  donde x es una condición no importa (o sea que puede ser 1 ó 0, nos vale lo que sea, total alcabo y no importa)


igual al inicio del foro te explican como hacer todo esto checa ese dato.


----------



## clocko

ya que leiste toda la explicacion que te dan en este foro puedes empezar a hacer tu circuito. 

En un contador normalmente las variables de salida son las que utilizamos para controlar lo que pondremos en las entradas j y k, pero en tu caso tienes un par de variables mas que son s0 y s1.

entonces deberas tomar encuenta aparte de los dos bits de salida ( salida de cada flip flop) los dos bits de selección (s0 y s1).

Asi que tienes 4 variables que van a afectar la forma en que tu contador cuenta y no dos como el cálculo que realizaste de cada uno de los contadores(esto no significa que el calculo que ya realizaste no sirva, al contrario lo vas a utilizar)

entonces acomodarias tu tabla de verdad de la siguiente manera: donde A y B son los dos bits salidas de los flip flop.

S0 S1 A B   JA  KA   JB  KB
0    0  0 0
0    0  0 1
0    0  1 0
0    0  1 1
0    1  0 0
0    1  0 1
.
.
.
1   0   0 0
.
.
.
1   1   0 0
.
.
y en jA, kA, jB, kB los resultados que hayas obtenido de acuerdo a la tabla de estados del flip flop ya solo bastaria calcular jA, kA, jB, kB y aplicar el resultado a las correspondientes entradas  j y k.


pd.   felices circuitos.


----------



## Guido0085

Necesito q me ayuden a hacer un tipo de cronometro, ya busque en el foro pero no encntre como el q necesito. Tiene q ser con contadores digamos los circuitos de 0 a 15 entonces ocuparia 4 de esos para q cuenten de 00 a 59, cuales integrados podria usar, solo puedo uasr 2 display, y se tienen q mostrar los minutos y segundos, y como solo son 2 display con sus respectivos 74ls47, debo utilisar registros para mostrar el de los segundos usando el output enable, y cuando quiero poner los minutos debo desactivar un registro o la salida del registro para activar el otro, y asi ver lo q estaba guardado en el registro. En un registro sale la información de los segundos pero en el otro registro desactivado se siguen guardando los minutos hasta el momento en q yo quiera verlos. Los registros pueden ser 74ls244 o 245, o 74ls373 o 374.
Saludos a todos.Espero su respuesta. Si me lo pueden simular en Workbench mejor pero sino en circuit maker no importa


----------



## clocko

no querras unas galletitas  y un refresco tambien?

vaya vaya pues me diste algo para entretenerme un ratito en este rato libre
revisa esto y luego me dices como vamos con las calificaciones.

esta es la tabla de funciones del 74ls90.


----------



## clocko

este es un circuito con selectores logicos o algo asi como multiplexores pero mucho mas emocionante que con registros


----------



## clocko

y pues con registros, pero mas aburridos.
saludos.


----------



## Guido0085

Soy guido0085, gracias por tu favor eres una gran ayuda, y gracias a ti muchos aprendemos. Saludos


----------



## Guido0085

Se me escapaba algo, como ponerle a ese circuito un tipo de reset para que todo vuelva a cero.


----------



## Marinkirlis

Este es un tipo de cronómetro un poco más complejo que el que tu necesitas ya que a parte de ser un cronómetro, es un reloj y de paso, programable, sin embargo, puede que mi diseño te dé una idea de cómo conluir el tuyo. Está simulado en un archivo de circuit maker, si deseas que te lo explique avísame y con gusto lo haré.


----------



## Guido0085

MarinKirlis si me gustaria q me lo esplicaras detalladamente desde el diseño. Gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## Marinkirlis

Ok, mira, el circuito en general es un reloj con formato de hora militar que permite programar sus minutos y horas y empezar a contar el tiempo desde allí, así como también cumple la función de cronómetro, el cual se lleva a cero cada vez que se desee mediante un botón que se encuentra indicado en el diagrama circuital y que está conectado a los resets de los respectivos contadores y flip flops; y que se detiene a través de un interruptor que también está señalado en el circuito.

El reloj como tal, comprende una etapa formada por una serie contadores que cuentan segundos, horas y minutos como se explicará a continuación. En primer lugar los segundos vienen dados por pulsos de un timer 555 que en la simulación está conectado también al teclado matricial descrito más adelante, sin embargo en el montaje se realizó con otro timer distinto debido a que uno de los 555 deberá generar los segundos, de acuerdo a una configuración de astable con resistencias y capacitores, y del otro dependerá el tiempo de respuesta del teclado al presionar un botón.

Entonces, en esta etapa se posee primeramente un par de contadores de década 74LS90 que conformarán los segundos, el menos significativo está conectado al 555  recibirá un pulso a cada segundo, de forma que el reloj transcurrirá en tiempo real. Cuando este contador llega a 9, el otro 7490 recibe un pulso, este proceso se repite hasta que el primero está en 9 a la vez que el segundo está en 5, en este instante una configuración de compuertas and envía un pulso al siguiente contador para que se active y cuente ahora un minuto, a la vez el par de contadores de década antes mencionados se reiniciará. Ahora, el contador que cuenta los minutos llegará hasta 9 también y en este punto, aprovechando su pin de fin de cuenta, se enviará un flanco de subida al siguiente contador de manera que se sigan contando las décadas de minutos. Cuando el segundo contador de minutos ha llegado al número 5 y el primero está en 9, de la misma forma como con los segundos, un juego de compuertas and hace que al siguiente contador llegue un flanco de subida que lo active y se muestre que ha transcurrido una hora más y siguiendo la misma idea de los minutos y segundos, al llegar a 9, se activa el siguiente contador de hora. Luego, al estar el primer contador de hora en el número 4 y el segundo en el 2, simultáneamente, estos contadores se reinician y empiezan a contar desde la hora cero.

Estos contadores utilizados en los minutos y horas son 74LS160, los cuales son contadores de década que con una conexión determinada de sus pines, permiten el ingreso de un número deseado a partir del cual se desea empezar a contar. Es por ello que se seleccionaron, pues son muy útiles para la etapa de la programación del reloj que se explicará a continuación, pero antes debe explicarse la etapa del teclado que permite introducir las horas y minutos a partir de las cuales se desea que el reloj inicie, permitiendo tener la hora real.

El teclado matricial posee un contador que con la ayuda de un timer 555, el cual está configurado como un astable  y un teclado que al presionar cada tecla cortocircuita la respectiva fila y columna del botón tecleado y envía un uno lógico cuando el valor arrojado por el contador se corresponde con el valor tecleado. En esta parte se puede acotar que este timer posee una configuración que hace que envíe los pulsos más velozmente, así la respuesta del teclado será más efectiva.

Habiéndose explicado el funcionamiento del teclado, se puede mencionar la forma en que el circuito trabaja al momento de programar. La condición del sistema es que permita la programación mediante el pulsado recurrente de un botón, de allí que el botón indicado en el diagrama circuital, envía un flaco de bajada a un contador 7493 que cada vez que sea recibido contará un número, luego, un juego de compuertas and y not detecta que el contador ha enviado a su salida el número uno (01), encendiendo un led que le anuncia al usuario que puede introducir un número mediante el teclado matricial para programar la hora. Cuando la tecla es pulsada, el número presionado se guarda en un flip flop tipo D 74174 de la siguiente manera, al pulsarse la tecla y el contador estar en uno, se activa un flanco de subida que va a un flip flop doble tipo JK que  mediante sus salidas Q y Q’ determinará si se guarda en el 74174 menos significativo o más significativo de las horas, además de esta manera se mantendrá programando sólo en la hora, hasta que el botón vuelva a ser presionado, mandando otro flanco de bajada al contador, entonces, ahora otro juego de compuertas and y not detectarán si el número su salida es dos (10) y el funcionamiento será el mismo pero ahora se programarán los minutos, lo cual se le avisará al usuario mediante otro led, y los números ingresados serán guardados en un par de 74174 distintos.

Cuando el botón se presiona la tercera vez, a través de una compuerta nor se entiende que se ha terminado el periodo de programación y los 74160 empiezan a contar nuevamente.

Por último, se tiene una etapa en la que el sistema muestra la hora, minutos y segundos, a través de dos displays cada una y sus respectivos convertidores siete segmentos.

Espero que con esto lo entiendas, traté de ser lo más clara posible.


----------



## clocko

bueno guido como el contador que usamos para el cronometro no tiene entrada de reset, lo unico que se me ocurrio hacer para no cambiarlo es aplicarle los datos de reset a la entrada de los contadores al mismo tiempo, y a la vez inyectarle un pulso de entrada a todos los contadores al mismo tiempo para que los ponga en cero al instante.

*como se conectan en cascada

los contadores estan conectados asincronamente esto se logra mandando un pulso al reloj A las decenas cuando las unidades pasan de 9 a 0 y se hizo mediante una compuerta AND cuando la salida es 9 binario  la AND se pone en uno y cuando vuelve a cero  la AND se pone en cero, este cambio es tomado como un pulso a la entrada de las decenas

* para hacer que las decenas cuenten de 0 a 5:

si te habras dado cuenta o si buscaste la hoja de datos del contador 74ls90, este es un contador asincrono y no tiene entrada de reset, por lo tanto para resetearlo le mando a las entradas un reset cuando en las salidas de este haya un 6 asi que al mostrarme el 6 automaticamente se convertira la salida en cero y el 6 no se vera, o al menos no lo veremos nosotros. si no te funcionara y el dato no entrara a tiempo con el pulso marcandote el numero 6 puedes tratar poniendo en 5 el reset

* como saber que dato poner en las entradas de reset para que cuente o se ponga a cero

revisa la tabla de funciones del 74ls90 que esta en este mismo tema, en ella se te indican los valores logicos en que deben estar las entradas para que las salidas cuenten o no.

en la tabla dice Ro1, Ro2, Rq1, Rq2, en el diagrama puesto aqui dice MR1, MR2, MS1, MS2
son lo mismo en ese mismo orden

L significa estado bajo ó 0,  H significa estado alto ó 1,  X significa condicion no importa que puede ser 0 ó 1

te anexo el diagrama, para el reset le coloque un switch pero puedes poner un push button siempre y cuando respetes la logica.

pd. felices circuitos


----------



## Guido0085

Gracias por su ayuda y la información q me brindaron fue importante, entendi vastante


----------



## Guido0085

Hola amigos.

Tengo un circuiito q monte, q suma en cuatro bits, y debo utilizar registros en este caso 74ls373, pero algo me falla xq no se como hacer para sumar numeros altos del 1 para arriba, no se como conectar los decos y los displays para q me muestre los numeros altos. ahi pongo lo q hice en circuit maker, tiene 3 push boton uno el "A" para guardar un numero en el registro, y el "B" en otro registro, y luego se apreta el = para q de el resultado, pero me falta eso, Gracias por su ayuda de ante mano, y si podrian enviar la repuesta en cuircuit igual , la esplicacion si no es mucha la molestia.


----------



## clocko

la salida que tienes es binaria de 5 bits
tienes que hacer un circuito combinacional que conectes al resultado antes de los decodificadores para ello tienes que hacer una tabla con la secuencia binaria de 5 bits(tu resultado es de 5 bits) y apartir de ahi calcular las salidas hacia los dos decodificadores 
4 salidas para las unidades y dos salidas para las decenas

¿ por que dos para las decenas? por que la maxima suma es 30 y y con dos bits puedes formar el 3 en binario.


----------



## Guido0085

Clock no entendi mucho, si me puedes mostrar como hacer esa parte convinacional, xq no entiendo bien como hacer las tablas, y si puedes en ciurcuit maker. Este cicuito es en BCD. Gracias


----------



## clocko

checa este enlace si te sirve de esa manera adelante, si no, intentamos con la logica combinacional a partir de las salidas.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/sumar-mostrar-display-10488/


con logica combinacional:

para hacerlo a partir de las salidas, el resultado de la suma bcd es un resultado binario y hay que convertirlo a bcd  entonces hay que calcular eso, si tus salidas son abcde (5 bits),  tus nuevas salidas seran fghij donde f(1 bit)= decenas y ghij(4 bits)= unidades, y  la tabla de verdad quedaria de la siguiente manera:


abcde-fghij
00000-00000
00001-00001
00010-00010
00011-00011
00100-00100
00101-00101
00110-00110
00111-00111
01000-01000
01001-01001
01010-10000
01011-10001
01100-10010
01101-10011
01110-10100
01111-10101
10000-10110
10001-10111
10010-11000

donde f es el bit que te indica las decenas y ghij son los cuatro bits para las unidades


----------



## Guido0085

Una ves mas gracias por tu ayuda clocko ya lo pude hacer por ahi  voy a poner lo q hice para q alguien lo vea si lo necesita.


----------



## carmal

hola a tdos. quisiera saber como configurar el contador para q cuenta de 5 en 5 (0 - 5 - 10 - 15 - 20 - 25.) por favor kisiera su respuesta


----------



## clocko

contador de 5 en 5


----------



## carmal

gracias por tu circuito, pero hay un inconvenient io uso el eagle layout....  el archivo q me has enviado en q programa esta.... q formato es el de .ckt.............. ha y otro problemita como lo hago para cambiarle y envez de q cuente de 5 en 5 cuente de 4 en 4 o de 6 en 6...  o os nuemeros q kiera


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

carmal dijo:
			
		

> gracias por tu circuito, pero hay un inconvenient io uso el eagle layout....  el archivo q me has enviado en q programa esta.... q formato es el de .ckt.............. ha y otro problemita como lo hago para cambiarle y envez de q cuente de 5 en 5 cuente de 4 en 4 o de 6 en 6...  o os nuemeros q kiera



Se lo han pasado en .ckt para que pueda simularlo y ver como funciona, intente conseguir el circuit maker, para que vea como funciona el circuito y pueda diseñar el que cumpla las especificacioens que usted requiere.

Saludos


----------



## Guido0085

Hola todos!

Es q queria saber como se usa el teclado 4x4, si me pueden ayudar con eso, en el circuit maker esta el 4x4 switch, y queria cinectarlo a un Display y q se vean lo Numeros pero no se como.
Si pueden conectarlo y mandarmelo en Circuit mejor, pero me explican.

Tambien saber cuales son los integrados para un multiplicador, divisor, restador, los mas q se puedan saber de cada uno,o si hay alguno q haga todas estas funciones. Y q me expliquen como conectarlos.

Chao.


----------



## alder

si alguna persona que sea muy amable le agradeceria  muchosu valiosa ayuda ayuda me pudiera apoyar en esto tengo pocos dias para realizarlo debe contar numeros pares de 0, 2,4,8.. 14,    luego numeros imapares 1,3,5,7,...15  esto implementado en flipflop jk y ser mostrado en un display.no se como conestarlo si pudieran envienmelo en word para imprimir el esquema no tengo simuladores menos circuitmaker


----------



## clocko

simplemente tienes que hacer una tabla con la secuencia en que quieres que cuente y de ahi empezar a diseñar el contador utilizando la tabla de estados del flip flop jk. 

bueno pues aqui en el foro esta explicada la manera de hacer un contador, tomate un poco de tiempo en leer y en el punto donde ya no entiendas como pues de ahi no dudo que alguien te sacara de dudas,


----------



## alder

he termina do mi contador cuenta 0,2,4,6...14 y 1,3,5,7,9,11,13,15..hora mi problema es qe lo he conecatado a un 7447  la salida de mi contador y  luego estas salidas del 7447 a un display de 10 patas en anodo comun cuanta bien ,pero nose como conectarlo usando 2 display o un display de doble digito y no se como conectarlo para ver los nuemros de dos digitos ,pero veoq si el contador cuanta excelentemente bien solo me falta acomodar para verlo ,si alguna perosona amble me puede apoyar por favor


----------



## clocko

primero tienes que convertir el conteo que hace en binario a BCD y despues que hayas hecho conectarlos a dos 7447 y a dos displays


----------



## zotoro

Hola, estupendo manual, me ha ayudado mucho.

He de realizar tres trabajos consistentes en contadores, y los dos ascendentes los he conseguido realizar, pero aún me falta por conseguir el relativo a un contador asincrono mod15 descendente, es decir, de 14,,,,,0. No he sido capaz a hacerlo funcionar, aunque por lo que he leido, basta con conectar la salida Q| del primer j-k, a la entrada clk del segundo, y así sucesivamente. Aún asi no lo consigo hacer funcionar. Creo que el problema lo tengo principalmente en hacer que empiece en 14. 

¿Alguna sugerencia o consejo? 

Muchas gracias


----------



## clocko

pues va a estar medio dificil sino es que imposible pues siempre te va a empezar de 1111 hasta 0000 o sea de 15 a 0 mas no de 14 a cero de la manera en que lo planeas hacer


----------



## zotoro

Hola de nuevo, no es imposible hacerlo. Pero como tenia prisa, al final lo que hice, fue tomar las salidas del contador ascendente, y mediante logica las invertí, para tener salidas que variasen de 14 a 0.

Gracias de todos modos

UN saludo


----------



## JMata

Hola a todos, esto de los circuitos no me va muy bien, espero me puedan ayudar, necesito un contador de pulsos de 12 V., con el pulso no hay problema me llega bien, pense en dos Flip Flops y un dipswitch, ya que con el sw necesito tener la opcion de contar 2,3 o 4 pulsos, y que cuente cada pulso y al llegar a la cuenta final indicada con los switches me mande un pulso de 12 V. y reinicialize el contador y el display a cero.


sw1 sw2  FF1 FF2  Salida
0----0----0----0----0       Este seria el estado inicial, cuando los 2 sw esten en cero significa que 
0----0----0----1----0       contara 2 pulsos, y este es el primero
0----0----1----0----1       Aqui llego al segundo pulso y se dispara la salida, y resetea

1----0----0----0----0       Aqui seria el inicial para que cuente 3 pulsos.
1----0----0----1----0
1----0----1----0----0
1----0----1----1----1      Aqui llego a la cuenta de 3, se dispara la salida y resetea.


y para 4 necesitare otro FlipFlop, estoy hecho un lio.

Les pido por favor su ayuda.

Gracias


----------



## 89120257260

*hola a todos:*

necesito elaborar un contador asincronico de 4 bits en rizo, controlado con entrada de reloj; la señal de entrada la elabore con un tren de pulsos generada por el multivibrador astable del 555, este lleva la entrada de reloj al contador asincronico MOD16 (74ls293) y salen (las salidas, valga la redundancia) Q0 a Q3; para representarlo entran a decodificador 7448 y lo representa en un display de 7 segmentos....
todo esta bien hasta ahi...
El problema seria: cuando las señales de salidas pasan de 9 a 10 ¿como hago para representar el numero 10 (1010) en los dos display....
¿como seria la conexion de los dos decodificadores y los dos display`s?
Como ya saben que el contador llega hasta 16 y se "recicla" volviendo el ciclo de nuevo...
gracias por su atensión.


----------



## Eduardo

89120257260 dijo:
			
		

> .....El problema seria: cuando las señales de salidas pasan de 9 a 10 ¿como hago para representar el numero 10 (1010) en los dos display....
> ¿como seria la conexion de los dos decodificadores y los dos display`s?



Necesitas agregar un 74185 (ver datasheet)


----------



## seo

bueno...yo estoy diseñando el contador que anteriormente les mencione con el 74ls293,
pero resulta que en mi ciudad no lo encuentro...
ustedes me pueden decir un integrado equivalente a este....
gracias por su atensión..


----------



## spa

Hola 

Mi pregunta es acerca del programa proteus.
Tengo que hacer un circuito a modo de parking de 2 plantas con contadores y puertas lógicas.
Tengo mas o menos colocado el primer piso, pero no se como conectarlo al segundo.
El circuito sirve para contar un maximo de 12 coches en la primera planta. Cuando esta se llene un semaforo se encedera rojo y los coches tendran qe ir ala segunda planta, que aguanta un maximo de 10 coches. La primera planta  tiene mas importancia que la segunda. Si la primera planta tiene un hueco y la segunda dos, primero se llenara la primera y luego la segunda, todo esto respetando las luces de semaforo (verde en la planta que minimo tenga un hueco, y rojo en la que no). Tambien dispone de una entrada que tiene dos semaforos: uno verde, que indica que en alguna planta hay un hueco. y rojo, que indica que el parking esta lleno.
Alquien me podria ayudar?Es un proyecto bastante importante asi que si alguien pudiera ayudar lo agradeceria.
gracias


----------



## SdSchz

Hola, mi asunto es que tengo que hacer un taximetro que solamente cambie por tiempo, no por distancia. La tarifa empieza en $0.0 y cada 5 ciclos de reloj tiene que aumentar $0.2 hasta que llegue a $5.0, de ahí en adelante tiene que aumentar $0.5. Estaba pensando en hacerlo con el 7473, la tarifa la hago equivalente en binario por ejemplo para $0.0 --> 0000000, $0.2 --> 000010... $5.0 --> 110010 y así, como ven, creen que es recomendable? o tendrán alguna sugerencia para hacerlo más sencillo, porque creo que me estoy complicando mucho con esto.
Agradezco todas las sugerencias.


----------



## clocko

puedes utilizar una compuerta 745ls283 que es un sumador binario de 4 bits y un registro 74ls273 tal y como esta el siguiente circuito que te muestro que hice en circuit maker, solamente tienes que configurar las entradas para sumarle siempre 2 por cada pulso de reloj


----------



## FATSIN

FATSIN
Hola de nuevo aqui, hice un contador sincrono de 3 bits simulando un dado electronico con un secuencia del 2, 5 3 6 4 1 y luego inicia otra vez, va presentando la secuencia en un display.Lo que quiero es ponerle un push botton para que al pulsarlo aparesca en el display el numero en el que va en ese momento y despues volver a aplastar el push botton y que aparesca la secuencia de nuevo.
Alguien me pudiera ayudar?
muchas gracias
espero su respuesta


----------



## MaMu

FATSIN dijo:
			
		

> FATSIN
> Hola de nuevo aqui, hice un contador sincrono de 3 bits simulando un dado electronico con un secuencia del 2, 5 3 6 4 1 y luego inicia otra vez, va presentando la secuencia en un display.Lo que quiero es ponerle un push botton para que al pulsarlo aparesca en el display el numero en el que va en ese momento y despues volver a aplastar el push botton y que aparesca la secuencia de nuevo.
> Alguien me pudiera ayudar?
> muchas gracias
> espero su respuesta



Y porque no pones un latch en la salida, y con el pulsador controlas el LE (Latch enable) ?


----------



## FATSIN

Gracias señor por responderme
Le voy a dar la explicacion de lo que hice haber si asi me puede entender mas.
Configure un 555 con un potenciometro para que me de una frecuencia de 1 a 100 Hz.
y configure 3 flip flop de un 74ls76 para que hagan la secuencia 2 5 3 6 1 4 e inicie otra vez.
Las salidas delos flip flops las mande a un latch 74ls75 y de ahi al decodificador y al display.
Si cuenta correctamente. Entonces le conecte el push botton de tal manera que al presionar mande un 0 para activar el ENABLED del Latch yo me esperaba que en ese momento apareciera en el display el numero en el que iba el contador, pero no es asi, el display se apaga y al soltar el push botton vuelve a parecer la secuencia.
De antemano muchas gracias.
Nota: en este momento no tengo disponible el circuito que arme, pero mañana se lo mando, discupeme.


----------



## Melissa_ps

Hola! yo hice un contador cuya secuencia es 1 7 4 0 1 7 9 6 utilizando 4 FF JK, pero trato de simularlo en Crocodile Clips y no funciona, soy nueva en esto y es para la univ... podria alguien ayudarme? las ecuaciones que me resultaron son:
Ja= B + C        Ka= 1
Jb= D              Kb= B + D
Jc=CºD + BD   Kc= 1
Jd=Cº             Kd=CD + CBº
Los º indican el negado...
Se los agradeceria mucho!


----------



## davmatro

Este es un contador de 0 60  y  de 0 a 99


----------



## metalchaj

hola necesito ayuda 
yo ya he hecho contador de 0 a cualquier numero pero necesito hacer uno que cuente del 1 al 12 sin pasar por el cero osea que empieze a contar de la combinacion binaria 0001 y que se salte el cero
por favor necesito ayuda para este proyecto


----------



## kaioshin

Buenas! necesito su ayuda electronicos!
ps tengo q elaborar un contador de 01-99,  con el 74192 ya lo hize conectando sus entradas P0 P1 P2 P3 con el codigo binario correspondiente a 1 para que empieze a contar desde 01, y su load respectivamente, el caso esta en q cuando doi estos parametros el contador... se queda alli no cuenta para nada! ya hize de todo! porfavor ayudenme!


----------



## nemo3

buenas.
¿se podria implementar un contador sincrono binario en una pal?
no se como escribir en la pal para que cada salida dependa no solo del reloj sino tambien se las otras entradas, es decir:

al pulsar la primera vez la primera salida cambiaria en ese flanco pero ninguna otra salida para dar un 1.
pulsando otra vez la primera salida se pondria a 0 y la segunda a 1, asi sucesivamente dando valores binarios.

si alguien tiene alguna idea se lo agradeceria.
un saludo


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

kaioshin dijo:
			
		

> Buenas! necesito su ayuda electronicos!
> ps tengo q elaborar un contador de 01-99,  con el 74192 ya lo hize conectando sus entradas P0 P1 P2 P3 con el codigo binario correspondiente a 1 para que empieze a contar desde 01, y su load respectivamente, el caso esta en q cuando doi estos parametros el contador... se queda alli no cuenta para nada! ya hize de todo! porfavor ayudenme!



La entrada de reloj que no este utilizando debe mandarla a 1, la patilla de Load, una vez qu eha cargado el número, cámbiela de estado.

Saludos


----------



## viktor2113

Buenos dias! 
Tengo alguna duda sobre un proyecto que estoy haciendo. Consiste en dos contadores UP/DOWN (74LS192, simulando con proteus) de decadas, conectados de manera que cuente un maximo de 50 plazas. El primer problema es que el bit de la decimas cuando cambio x ejemplo de 10 a 9, o de 20 a 19, el bit de las decenas se me queda enganxado hasta que no vuelvo a restar que me sigue restando correctamente. Necesito también limitar los pulsadoes de UP/DOWN de forma que cuando llegue a 0 o a 50 no sigua ni sumando ni restando respectivamente.

Me han  hablado de hace un circuito diferente i hacerlo con contadores UP/DOWN de modulo el nº de plazas que quiera peo no se como montarlo...

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Rino008

Hola, electrónicos.
La duda que me gustaría ,que me ayudarais a responder si podéis, es la manera de que con un contador medir velocidad  de una señal de pulsos ya que esta puede variar la frecuencia según el voltaje de alimentación, aunque  la máxima frecuencia que puede adquirir esa señal es de 1 KHz para cual el tiene que responder con un "15" -1111- este aparato a esa frecuencia max también posee una señal de reset para contar vueltas de 20Hz. Se que tendria que tener una señal de reloj con una frecuencia fija para comparar y decir si esta funcionando a 1111 o menos pero no consigo ver como.

Gracias por todo! Da gusto ver foros tan interesantes como este donde aportar y que te aporten.


----------



## sckeam

Estoy utilizando el programa PSpice y lo simulo y en las salidas de Q no sucede nada noce si me podrian ayudar 

o algun diseno para poder simular y realice el contador up-down

gracias


----------



## jeancarlos_54

Hola ..bueno respecto al mismo tema queria preguntarles algo.. 
Quiero hacer un contador de modulo 137osea que cuente de 0 a 137 utilizando solo 2 integrados 74LS193 conectados en cascada en cuenta ascendente y que contenga un reset. Conectados a 3 displays claro. (Si tambien se puede hacer descendente mejor) 
.. gracias de antemano.


----------



## atomicoo

Configurar el contador 74LS192 de modo “Counter Up” y visualizar su estado por medio del display de 7 segmentos. Hacer lo mismo del modo “Counter Down”. 
Para cambiar su estado:
a)	Hacerlo manualmente por medio de un pulsador
b)	Usar un generador de pulsos para que el contador cambie automáticamente con un periodo de 1 segundo.



mira tengo que hacer lo anteriormente descrito y no me funciona en el protoboard


----------



## jhonvas3

hola elctronicos necesito un favor grandisimo, pues quiero montar un contador de 0 hasta 9 y no tengo el conocimiento necesario y lo mejor seria tener un plano para simularlo en Simulador Digital.gracias


----------



## Chico3001

jhonvas3 dijo:
			
		

> hola elctronicos necesito un favor grandisimo, pues quiero montar un contador de 0 hasta 9 y no tengo el conocimiento necesario y lo mejor seria tener un plano para simularlo en Simulador Digital.gracias



Intenta usando el buscador o leyendo en este tema desde el principio

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/hacer-contador-2088/

Saludos...


----------



## jhonvas3

este es un contador (0 a 9) que simule -tambien lo monte en protoboard y funsiono muy bien -solo que agre un circuito temporizador para las pulsaciones del reloj, use el 555,par resistencias y par capacitores. en las imagenes se ven las conexiónes de la simulacion y la practica.


----------



## electrogomez

hola muchachos 

saben estoy haciendo un contador de secuencias que tengo que entregar en la universidad pero no me resulta, no se si lo que estoy haciendo esta bien, ya pude hacer el contador de 0-15 ascendente y descendente, pero ahora tengo que realizar un contador de secuancia 1,4,3,5,7,6,2,1 pero la verdad no me funciona

q2q1q0 q2+1 q1+1 q0+1  j2k2 j1k1 j0k0

000 001 0x 0x 1x        
001 100 1x 0x x1
100 011 x1 1x 1x 
011 101 1x x1 x0
101 111 x0 1x x0
111 110 x0 x0 x1
110 010 x1 x0 0x
010 001 0x x1 1x

no se realmente si es asi, por favor si alguien me pudiera echar una mamito de como se hacen, solo nesecito el empujon para empezar, porque cuando simplifico no me da resultado al momento de simular


----------



## Rotciv

hola......señores je

tengo una duda lo que pasa es que necesito de su ayuda para realizar un contador con el 74LS191 con unas condiciones:
1-  Que el contador sea ascendente y desendente 
2-  Que sea de 8 bits (conteo asta el 255)
3-  Visualizado en dos displays

de ante mano gracias y espero que me puedan ayudar.


----------



## emdj PT10

hola...... Rotciv:

aquí tienes el circuito contador 74191.
anteriormente lo he utilizado y es descendente y ascendente pero el modo para cambiar estos conteos se encuentran en la misma patica llamada U/D (a diferencia del 74192 y 74193).

según el circuito debes cambiar la posición del switch cuando quieras que sea ascendente o descendente(OFF ascendente ON Descendente). 
esta es una forma manual de açhacerlo pero si lo quieres automático debes hacer una modificacion con compuertas (que es mas complicado todavía con este 74191).

siento colocar LEds pero este este simulador que tengo no tenía display BDC sólo de 7 segmentos (XC posee una librería pésima).

PD: si tienes Livewire telo puedo pasar adjunto para que lo pruebes.


----------



## Rotciv

de ante mano gracias emdj PT10  ya sabes cuando necesite algo solo pidelo
y lo tendras enseguida si me lo se claro je.


----------



## samuel89

Hola.. tengo una duda acerca de un contador que estoy realizando, lo tengo que hacer de base 37 asincrono... como soi estudiante el flip flop qe generalmente usamos para practicas es el j k 7473... ya ise el diseño del contador estoi utilizando 6 ff  7473... al parecer si funciona, lo que pasa es como conecto los display? los flip flop CDEF me cuenta de 0 a 15.... esos los mando a un deco 7447 pero pues solo me representa hasta el 9 en el display y esos cuatro acen la cuenta hasta 15... necesito hacer un arreglo en el deco? o utilizar otro  flip flop para qe se haga mas sencillo.... alguien me puede ayudar? que me recomiendan hacer?

De antemanoo muchas gracias.


----------



## fernandoae

No hay nada de lo que preguntás que no esté explicado en la datasheet del ic...........


----------



## Raul Mera

oigan una pregunta, si en donde va el pulso de reloj le pongo un cny (censor) funciona igual como pulso? y otra si quiero que, por ejemplo, cuando cuente 4 mande una sñal que apague algun circuito )un carrito por ejemplo)¡? gracias anticipados


----------



## kkashi

Hola a todo el mundo:

Necesito hacer un contador con flip flop jk pero que solo cuente numeros pares del 0 al 14, no tengo idea ni de por donde empezar segun me dijeron que ocupara un CI 7476 pero no se ni como usarlo, no se que significan sus terminales, ayuda!
gracias


----------



## Chico3001

En la primer hoja de este tema encontraras toda la metodologia necesaria para que puedas diseñar tu contador.... nosotros no vamos a hacer el trabajo por ti... solo te vamos a ayudar en preguntas especificas cuando te atores....


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Puedes usar una batería de respaldo, algo como esto.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## KrOMAG

pos a mi el administrador me ha cerrao el hilo, me ha remitido a este hilo y no me ha quedado nada claro D

solo necesitaba saber como empezar la solucion del problema mediante estados en un sistema mealy...bueno seguire buscando!


----------



## KrOMAG

hmmm bueno ya tengo mi contador de modulo 10, alguien me ayuda y me puede decir como completarlo?como conecto las salidas al display y donde pongo las pilas y los interruptores.tengo q poner un reloj? 
gracias!


----------



## simon1

hola estoy armando un contador con un 555 un 74ls191 y un 74ls47 pero solo me cuenta del 0 al 7 y requiero que cuente desde el 0 al 9 podrian ayudarme con eso.....?


----------



## mackrozas

gracias me han sido de mucha ayuda toda esta informacion!!


----------



## killerdan1

Hola, quisiera que alguien me ayudara con un circuito contador de 5 digitos con sensor infrarrojo. El problema esta que no sabria exactamente por donde iniciar, ya que dicho circuito tendria un display LCD y tendria que ser manejado por un PIC, pero no se cual utilizar. Por favor que alguie me ayude.

Gracias


----------



## cerebroo

Hola, pues para manejar lo uqe dices, primero deberioas agenciarte de los sensores, y estos actuaran como pulsador a una entrada del pic, que a su vez será programado para incrementar con cada pulso y mostrarse en el módulo LCD. ¿Es eso lo que necesitas?

Saludos.
Cerebro


----------



## killerdan1

_


cerebroo dijo:



			Hola, pues para manejar lo uqe dices, primero deberioas agenciarte de los sensores, y estos actuaran como pulsador a una entrada del pic, que a su vez será programado para incrementar con cada pulso y mostrarse en el módulo LCD. ¿Es eso lo que necesitas?

Saludos.
Cerebro
		
Hacer clic para expandir...

_
Bueno, si, basicamente es lo que necesito, seria con un sensor inductivo. El problema es que lo necesito con salida a una pantalla lcd y el contador debe ser por lo minimo de 6 digitos. Que idea tendria??


----------



## kain7

Como estan, disculpen, estoy comenzando una carrera de electronica y quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar con un trabajo que me han pedido; el trabajo es el siguiente: necesito hacer un contador (con un display de 7 segmentos), pero en display solo debe aparecer los numeros 1,2 y 4 (es algo como si solo contara el 1, luego el 2 y terminara con el 4), solo debe aparecer esos numeros, espero que alguien de ustedes me pueda ayudar. GRACIAS.


----------



## cindius

RESPUESTA DIRIGIDA A einsoldiatgott:
Hola me gustaria que me ayudases con un problema que tengo, necesito un contador con flip flops jk que cumpla la secuencia 2 5 10, la representacion de la salida seria con cuatro leds, no hace falta digito de 7 segemnetos.
Si alguien mas tiene algun esquema o idea de como realizar dicho contador le agradeceria mucho su ayuda.
Gracias de antemano


----------



## Mour01

buenas, soy nuevo aca, tengo que hacer un contador con flip-flops del 0 al 99, lo que hice fue poner flip-flips 74LS112 (que son tipo JK) en cascada, usando 7 bits por lo tanto mi contador llega asta 128 (en binario). el problema es que no puedo interrumpir el conteo, lei que se puede con compuertas and, pero ya intente y no supe hacer la conexion el unico problema es como poner las compuertas para que manden un 0 al reset de los flip flop, ojala alguien me pueda ayudar, pongo el diagrama del circuito que arme adjunto. muchas gracias.


----------



## Carlosto93

hey mou esun censado y es super simple

 busca la operacion logica ke de 100 y añadela al CLK

y listo simple jejeje


----------



## ivankira

hola 

has 2 contadores de 0-9 y cuando brinque a 10 haces el arreglo d and

y estos van a los clear


----------



## alekz

Hola...!
bueno no se si esto lo deba poner aqui pero ahora lo que sucede es que necesito armar un cto de temporizacion, el cual me debe desplegar un resultado en un display bueno el diagrama el diagrama que segui no se si este correcto ya que cuando realice la simulacion en multisim no me dio algun resultado el display ojala me puedan responder algun detalle sobre este circuito o si mi simulacion esta mal.
el diagrama y simulacion es el siguiente:


----------



## ivankira

para empezar es el 74ls14 y tienes el 74ls145 que no tiene nada q ver con un inversor

saludos


----------



## alekz

ahh ok pero ya mofifique mi simulacion como esta en el diagrama y aun asi no me arroja un resultado


----------



## ivankira

cual es tu cuenta que quieres ver.

se me hace que deves de hacer un oscilador mas preciso.

te mando otro diagrama a ver si te funciona.
mi simulador favorito es el proteus 6.0 es el que uso o tambien el livewire si de algo te sirve saber.

sino te mando uno eleborado que si jala


----------



## mariayo2

Buenas.
Soy nueva y os felicito a todos por este foro!.
Tengo un problema que llevo varios dias dandole vueltas. Necesito un contador de 19 bits como minimo en ascendente la cual atraves de un pulso incremente.
Habia pensado en el integrado 74191 de cuatro bits en cascada. La cual me harian falta 5  . El tema esta en que no se como colocarlo en cascada apartir del tercero. Me podriais ayudar?
Sale rentable hacerlo con cinco 74191 o hay algun integrado con esos suficientes bits?
Anda muy perdida... Cualquier ayuda o oponion os lo agradeceria.
Gracias!


----------



## Chico3001

De entrada no hay un solo chip que te cuente 19 bits, lo unico que puedes hacer es poner contadores en cascada hasta llegar a la cuenta que necesitas, pero si no quieres usar tantos integrados existen chips que traen 2 contadores en su interior como el 74LS393, sin embargo no se que tan facil sea de conseguirse... 

La mejor opcion es usar 5 74191 en cascada....


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola mariayo2

Hay algunos contadores que tienen más de 4 Bits de salida pero son raros y difíciles de conseguir. Por ejemplo el 74LS491 que es de 10 Bits.

Adjunto un bosquejo de cómo se conectarían tus 5 74191 espero que te sirva.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## mariayo2

Gracias chicos.
Pero se me persenta una duda MrCalors. Tengo entendido que al conectar mas de 2 79191 me hace falta una Nand para activar el tercero, es posible?
Con tu esquema cuando el primer 74191 llega a 1-1-1-1 envia un pulso por MAX/MIN al segundo 74191 incrementando uno mas, pero se vuelve a poner a 0-0-0-0 el primero?
Y si fuera todo correcto, solo seria añadir dos mas con el mismo stilo?
Muchas gracias


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola mariayo2

No es necesaria la NAND que mencionas cuando son mas de 2 74191.(Tú escribiste 79191)
Y sí, hay que agregar otros 2 contadores 74191 con el mismo estilo(Tú escribiste stilo)

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## mariayo2

Gracias! ya os contare la experiencia 
Perdon por escribir stilo(estilo) y 79191(74191). jejej
Os tendre informados


----------



## GUML930519

Tengo una duda....
Estoy diseÑando un contador con 7490, en si es un "reloj digital", pero el problema que tengo es que en mi reseteo de la parte que cuenta las horas, no me resetea de 12 horas a 1 hora, que es lo que normalmente hacen los relojes digitals, toda la parte de los contadores de minutos y segundos ya me quedÓ pero lo que son las horas no me quedan.... Que puedo hacer en este caso??? Por que me resetea o de 12 a 2 horas o de 12 a 1 hora.........necesito ayuda urgente....


----------



## ivankira

en el arreglo para resetear, los estas mandando con R0 cuando llegue a 12.

si viera el diagrama ala mejor puedo entender mas el circuito.

saludos


----------



## aswz

saludos
bueno pues soy nuevo en esto del vhdl y quisiera que me ayudaran por favor acerca de un proyecto que tengo es de un contador ascendente y descendente. pero lo unico es como diseñar el programa vhdl la arquitectura es la que cuesta trabajo alguna idea o aun programa para descargarlo de antemano gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola aswz

Creo sería más rápido si consultas en Google.
En este enlace hay varios tutoriales en español y en ingles.
Espero te ayuden.
http://www.google.com.mx/search?sou...TF-8&rlz=1T4ADRA_esMX346MX346&q=vhdl+tutorialinclusive hay ejemplos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## aswz

saludos
pues gracias por la ayuda espero que se me sirva


----------



## BerserkerxD

holas... bueno saben he tenido un problema aplicando el contador segun tu imagen el cual es que no acarrea en el segundo display solo acarrea desde 0 a 9 ojala puedas ayudarme las conecciones estan bien.nn en los inpouts d3 a d0 no deberian ingresarse alguno valores o estos toos van a ground esa s mi duda...espero me peudas aclarar gracias


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Berserker

A cual imagen te refieres ?, hay varias en este tema.
Tal vez te pueda ayudar si veo tu circuito o se cual imagen.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## BerserkerxD

gracias mrCarlos ya solucione el problema disculpa las molestias


----------



## Irenilla14

Buenas !
Estoy haciendo un contador 1-10 síncrono en BCD puro con biestables JK con un reset. Hasta aquí no hay problema. He hecho las tablas y he comprobado con varios compañeros que las funciones son correctas. El problema es que al simularlo en el circuit maker, excepto el pulser todo lo demás queda impasible, ni siquiera resetea.
Tengo la simulación en modo digital. No sé qué pasa...
No he utilizado el programa mucho, por lo tanto he llegado a pensar que puede que haya que hacer algo antes de simularlo. Activar algo para que funcionen los circuitos o no sé, ya no sé qué pensar, me estoy volviendo loca...


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Irenilla 14

Tranquila tómalo con calma, quizá pronto llegue una solución.

Por lo pronto sería bueno que “ZIPearas” tu archivo de Circuit Maker y lo adjuntaras aquí para analizarlo con el propósito de señalarte alguna mejora para que funcione como tu quieres.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Irenilla14

Acabo de terminarlo, lo he conseguido ...
Soy una persona mejor !

=)


----------



## Ghozt

que tal compañeros !!!!

bueno tengo algunos problemillas un contador up/down del 0 al  6- del 6 al 0 con ff en especial el 7473, acavo de hacer las tablas de karnaugh y tengo las ecuaciones solo que al parecer tendre que usar demasiadas compuertas y es lo que no quiero, habra alguna manera de simplificar aun mas esta ecuaciones !!! quiero que sea economico o al menos  de que tenga algunos errores en mis tabla de la verdad y karnaugh!!! 

bueno si alguien se toma la molestia de revisarme o auxiliarme se lo agradeceria mucho  adjunto mi tabla de la verdad y los resultados finales de las ecuaciones.

Saludos Y espero que me auxilien  gracias!!!

creo que aceptaarchivos en excel bueno anotare las ecuaciones 


J2=(x*-Q1*-Q0)+(-x*Q1*Q0)
K2=Q1*-Q0
J1=(-x*Q0)+(x*-Q0)
K1=(Q2+(-x*Q0)+(x*-Q0)
J0=(-x*-Q2)+(Q2*-Q1)+(x*Q1)
K0=1

esas son si pueden ayudarme a simplificarlas seria agradable salludos!!!


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Ghozt

Y Por qué no utilizas un software para generar y simplificar tus mapas y tablas de verdad ?
Del siguiente enlace puedes bajar y luego descomprimir para luego instalar este software que te ayudará a generar las tablas y los mapas.
Tiene sus problemillas pero te puedes adaptar a él.

Para bajar Boole Deustohttp://paginaspersonales.deusto.es/zubia/ 
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Ghozt

hola que  mrcarlos

gracias por interesas el tema ya estoy descargando el boole y pues vere que puedo ahacer ojala y me sirva bien 
gracias por la aportacion!!!!

saludos





MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola Ghozt
> 
> Y Por qué no utilizas un software para generar y simplificar tus mapas y tablas de verdad ?
> Del siguiente enlace puedes bajar y luego descomprimir para luego instalar este software que te ayudará a generar las tablas y los mapas.
> Tiene sus problemillas pero te puedes adaptar a él.
> 
> Para bajar Boole Deusto http://paginaspersonales.deusto.es/zubia/
> 
> saludos
> a sus ordenes


----------



## jorgekain

Muy buenas noches necesito ayuda en un proyecto es de un contador de pastillas donde pasen  cierta cantidad de pastillas el sensor las detecte y a cierto límite de un sonido o se cierre si me pueden dar un ejemplo se los agradecería soy nuevo en este foro


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola jeorgekain
Por acá hay uno que, adaptandolo ó modificandolo, te pudiera servir de ejemplo.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-objeto-duda-33820/

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Fogonazo

jagopicis dijo:
			
		

> Hola ante todo saludarlos a todos ustedes por aportar dia a dia mas conocimientos, pero ahora tengo un problema y espero que me lo puedan solucionar......


¿ Y que propones como para solucionar el problema ?
o buscar la solución ¿ Debe ser nuestro trabajo ?


Te recuerdo, *Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version)*

*06)* En nuestra comunidad NO se aplica la ley del mínimo esfuerzo: *"! No hacer nada y conseguirlo todo ¡".*


----------



## DarkAndroid

Hola a todos  Necesito ayuda de ustedes 
Estoy haciendo un Contador Sincrono Que Haga La Secuencia 9-7-2-3-6-8-1-4-0-5 Con FF JK
hago las tablas correspondientes al FF JK y Despues saco los mapas de Karnaugh pero mi problema es que al simularlo en Multisim el Display Se Queda En F Osea Que Me esta mandando 1111 pero no cuenta ninguna secuencia y nose donde conectar VCC o tierra en su defecto xq conecto solamente el Clock en la entrada y no se si conectar los set y reset :/ ayuda porfavor 

(EL DISPLAY ES SOLO PARA SIMULAR EN MultiSim TRAE YA INTEGRADO EL DECODIFICADOR BINARIO A 7 SEGMENTOS ES PARA AHORRAR EL TRABAJO PARA SIMULAR SOLAMENTE)


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola DarkAndroid

Si analizas tu circuito verás que tienes conectado a tierra la señal de Clock en el primer Flip-Flop.
creo, además, que debes conectar las entradas Clear y Set, a 1 o a 0 según convenga, de cada Flip-Flop.

El Vcc, y Gnd. Ya vienen conectados por Falla(Default) en casi todos los simuladores.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## DarkAndroid

Hola Mr Carlos Tu Siempre Ayudando Se Agradece.

Creo Que Hice Bien Lo Que Me Dijiste... Cambie La Entrada De clock para no complicarme y coloque Los Set y Reset a VCC Y GND pero ahora me manda 0000 :/


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola DarkAndroid

Notas el pequeño circulo en las entradas SET y CLEAR, No distingo si se llaman así.
quiere decir que son ciertas cuando son bajas, Cero.
como no las utilizas y no quieres que te afecten debes enviarlas al VCC para que no sean ciertas.

si sigue fallando es mejor que adjuntes el archivo Multisim, según se ve es el que utilizas, ya que no se distinguen bien las lineas de conección.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## DarkAndroid

Muchas Gracias Men Ahora si cuenta pero no la secuencia que yo quiero asi que arreglare las ecuaciones y cualqier cosa vuelvo a preguntar Muchas Gracias Men te pasaste


----------



## kay

Hola a todos Necesito ayuda de ustedes 
Estoy asiendo un contador 28 down , mi problema es que parte desde parte desde el 29 hacia abajo y luego hace el reset normalmente y vuelve a empezar desde 29  , mis preguntas: 
1.-¿como pasar de 0 a 1 en la entrada D (para hacer el 8 , al principio y luego pasar al 9 )y luego leerlo para que el contador 74191 parta desde el 28 y luego pueda el acareo en el 19 y el 9.?
2.-El profesor aparte de eso me exige tener dos botones uno de reset y otro de pause.

Espero me puedan ayudar e repasado el circuito por lo menos unas 10 veces y no se que cosa es la que falla , la verdad es que estos contadores son una materia muy reciente para mi y no la entiendo bien 
Adjunto el circuito realizado esta hecho en Electronics Workbench V 5.1  
http://www.mediafire.com/?eyc5595lv9c2q2l
3.-El profesor de que me esta pasando esta materia dijo que se era electivo el CI mientras cumpliera con la función que el dio osea 28 Down dio a elegir los contadores 74190 , 74191,74192, 74193, y algún otro que asiera la función a implementar . ¿abre hecho bien al elegir el CI 74191?

gracias de ante mano espero alguien me pueda ayudar con este circuito


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola kay

Después de 1 semana, como va tu contador 28 down?

Creo que si hiciste mal al seleccionar el CI 74191 pues este es un contador binario y si tu contador es BCD tendrás que agregar más circuiteria.

Observa los circuitos adjuntos y has comparaciones; veras que el utilizar un contador binario para hacer uno BCD requiere más circuitería.
Estos solo son ejemplos de cómo se haría un contador. Por lo tanto son perfectibles.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jalzak

hola necesito hacer un contador de 3 bits ascendente descendente pero con transiciones el flanco de subida y de bajada espero me puedan ayudar... gracias..


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola jalzak

Y Qué debe hacer de subida Contar hacia arriba ?
Y de bajada, también, o Qué debe hacer ?

Podrías dar más detalles de ese contador ?
Sería con Flip-Flop's ? De qué tipo?
O con contador ?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## kay

MrCarlos , gracias por tu respuesta , logre a hacer el contador  , aora me surgió un solo inconveniente agregar el botón de "pausa" , sabes algo respecto al tema , me dijeron que con un Flip-Flop JK(74ls46) mas una multiplicadora normal (74ls08) y un 555 timer con un pulsador al presionarlo interrumpiría y dejaría pasar los pulsos del reloj (supuesta mente son dos 555 y uno configurado en monostable y el otro para enviar pulsos de reloj), lo que tiene que hacer es que el contador parta contando y al presionar una sola ves el pulsador ( sin mantenerlo presionado) pare los pulsos para asi
 parar la cuenta , luego volver a presionar y que continué 

Gracias espero tu repuesta lo antes posible me queda poco tiempo


----------



## jalzak

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola jalzak
> 
> Y Qué debe hacer de subida Contar hacia arriba ?
> Y de bajada, también, o Qué debe hacer ?
> 
> Podrías dar más detalles de ese contador ?
> Sería con Flip-Flop's ? De qué tipo?
> O con contador ?
> 
> saludos
> a sus ordenes






ha pues se trata de un contador ascendente de 3 bits usando una gal 22v10 en cupl..
pero el problema es que no se como hacer para que  por cada flanco de subida cambie de estado igual para los flancos de bajada..por ejemplo si esta en el estado 000 y aparece un flanco de subida cambie al estado 001 y al llegar al flanco de bajada cambie al siguiente estado 010,, espero me haya explicado y me puedas ayudar con esto...


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola jalzak

Puedes hacer un ENGAÑO.

Utilizando:
1 inversor 74LS04
2 Buffer’s de 3 estados 74LS125
1 Flip-Flop tipo D. 74LS74

Los pulsos los metes al inversor y a un Buffer, la salida del inversor al otro Buffer, las 2 salidas de los Buffer’s se conectan entre sí. La Q del Flip-Flop a una entrada de control de un Buffer y la nQ a la entrada de control del otro Buffer.

En las salidas obtendrás, Digamos, solo subidas de la señal de entrada ya que si esta sube en los Buffer's Sube y si Baja en Los Buffer's Sube tambien.

Analiza la imagen adjunta, esta es una idea de cómo lograr tu objetivo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola kay

Para detener el contador solo hay que interrumpir los pulsos que cuenta.
Puedes utilizar un interruptor o un pulsador pero de los que se presionan y se abren se vuelven a presionar y se cierran.

Ve la imagen adjunta para que tengas una idea de cómo PAUSAR el contador.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jalzak

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola jalzak
> 
> Puedes hacer un ENGAÑO.
> 
> Utilizando:
> 1 inversor 74LS04
> 2 Buffer’s de 3 estados 74LS125
> 1 Flip-Flop tipo D. 74LS74
> 
> Los pulsos los metes al inversor y a un Buffer, la salida del inversor al otro Buffer, las 2 salidas de los Buffer’s se conectan entre sí. La Q del Flip-Flop a una entrada de control de un Buffer y la nQ a la entrada de control del otro Buffer.
> 
> En las salidas obtendrás, Digamos, solo subidas de la señal de entrada ya que si esta sube en los Buffer's Sube y si Baja en Los Buffer's Sube tambien.
> 
> Analiza la imagen adjunta, esta es una idea de cómo lograr tu objetivo.
> 
> saludos
> a sus ordenes



pero como implmento eso con mi contdador de tres bits [ no le entiendo a tu imagen


----------



## kay

MrCarlos , esta buena la idea esa del pulsador , pero el profesor me pidió el contador con el pause con flin flop J-K , osea es presionar una ves el pulsador y que no quedar retenido dato en el pulsador si no que en el integrado y luego al siguiente pulso seguir la cuenta es mi gran problema


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola kay

Bueno, Bueno entonces podría ser así:
Presiona una vez, se detiene el contador, presiona de nuevo, continua el contador.

saludos
a sus ordenes

Hola jalzak

Tu contador de 3 BIT’s tiene una entrada para los pulsos que quieres “Contar” pero dices que Cuente +1 Cuando baje o cuando suba. Cierto ?.

En el mensaje anterior que te envié dice:
“Analiza la imagen adjunta, *esta es una idea* de cómo lograr tu objetivo.”

Fíjate: hay un cuadro, en la imagen, que contiene un 5, un poco más abajo hay un símbolo el cual es un contador(74LS190), a este contador le llegan los pulsos por la entrada CP.

Por otra parte, el cuadro que tiene un encabezado diciendo Clock puede ser un 555. Su salida está conectada a un inversor y a un Buffer. El Buffer es ese triangulo con un circulo en la parte baja, esta es su entrada de control, cuando está baja lo de la entrada pasa a la salida, por consecuencia cuando está alta no pasa lo de la entrada a su salida.

Entonces, el Flip-Flop(7474) que ya te había mencionado habilita a un Buffer o a otro, así que los pulsos salen tanto en la pendiente positiva como en la negativa. Tú los llamas Flanco de subida o Flanco De Bajada.

Entonces la señal que vas a utilizar, para tu contador de 3 BIT’s, es la que llega al contador(74LS190) a su terminal CP.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## manuelre

buenas amigos! necesito resolver una pequeña duda y cuento con la ayuda de ustedes por favor! tengo un pequeño proyecto de un contador con flip-flop jk, ya lo tengo hecho. pero al momento de que me muestre los numeros en un display quiero que me muestre los numero de 3 en 3. osea como si me contara de e en e en el display. no se como tendria q conectar las entradas en el decodificador 7447. saludos


----------



## laurenceHR

holaaa... q me gustaron las animacioens... con q programa haces esa simulacion???...

me refiero al diagrama de bloques y el foquito  ....


----------



## clocko

kay dijo:


> MrCarlos , esta buena la idea esa del pulsador , pero el profesor me pidió el contador con el pause con flin flop J-K , osea es presionar una ves el pulsador y que no quedar retenido dato en el pulsador si no que en el integrado y luego al siguiente pulso seguir la cuenta es mi gran problema


 

esta seria una opcion para pausar tu contador añadiendole el flip flop, aunque talvez seria conveniente poner un eliminador de rebote en el push botton

creo que ya estaba resuelto, bueno, nunca esta de mas


----------



## liantoga

Hola a todos..! 

quisiera pedirles ayuda con un contador que estoy haciendo, ya que necesito que aparezca la siguiente secuencia en el 7 segmento: 0 6 4 2 0 7 5 3 1, yo hice las tablas y lo iba a simplificar por mapas de karnaugh pero el detalle es que el 0 aparece dos veces en mi secuencia :s y no tengo la mas mínima idea de como hacer con esto  por favor quien pueda ayudarme o darme una idea de como solucionarlo les estaré agradecida.. 

Saludos..!


----------



## reyvilla

hola que tal te puedo echar una mano, me gustaria ver tu avance, osea lo que llevas hasta ahora, las tablas y eso para poder ayudarte en la parte que te quedaste, sube las tablas a ver como vas.


----------



## liantoga

Acá esta la tabla que hice..! Gracias..!


----------



## joselo27

el metodo de simplificacion al cual haces referencias de agrupar por cantidad de unos (0,1,2,3....,n-1)

es el mismo llamado metodo tabular?


----------



## Crizty

Hola a todos!!!!!!

Tengo que hacer un contador binario que cuente del 0 al 10 y luego hacia atras del 10 al 0... Tengo las tablas de Karnaugh.. aunke utilice un software ke recomendaron aki para simplificar las ecuaciones y me salieron distintas a como yo las habia obtenido...

Saben como se conecta la pastilla si por ejemplo la ecuacion keda j0=q0 + q1? o esta mal si la expresion me keda asi??

Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## fozzy03

que tal amigos! como estan? bueno pues tengo que hacer un circuito que cuente del 6 al 1 y se resetie de nuevo al 6 y de ahi otra vez al 1
por favor si me pueden proporcionar el diagrama se los agradeceria mucho porfavor!!
gracias!! saludos!


----------



## Julianc10

hola, soy nuevo en el foro.. estoy intentando hacer un contador para un tablero de 0 a 15 o a 20 con integrados comerciales, el 4018 o 4026b... la parte ascendente funciona bien pero no se como hacer que reste.. si alguien me puede dar una mano desde ya muchas gracias..


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Julianc10

Cual, de los integrados que mencionas es el contador que estás utilizando ?.
Según vi las hojas de datos uno, 4018, es contador pero solo ascendente y el 4026B es un decodificador binario a BCD 7-segmentos.

saludos
a sus ordenes

Hola fozzy03

Necesitas un contador que tenga la característica de contar en forma descendente y que sea programable además circuiteria para detectar cuando el contador llegue a 1, mejor al 0; en cuanto llegue se restablece a 6 y, como está contando descendentemente al siguiente pulso pasará a 5 luego a 4 Etc. Etc.

saludos
a sus ordenes

Hola Crizty

Qué avance hay en tu proyecto después de un día ?
A qué PASTILLA te refieres ?
Qué SoftWare utilizaste para simplificar, me refiero a Como Se Llama ?.

Perdón por solo preguntar en esta ocasión.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## fozzy03

Hola MCarlos
amm pues en vdd lo que necesito es solo el contador del 6 al 1 que no pase por el 0 y sigacontando de nuevo desde el 0 por ejmplo: 6.5.4.3.2.1 y denuevo 6.5.4.3.2.1
lo intente hacer con 7476 pero no me sale debe ser a fuerzas con 7476 
gracias por tu atencion !


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola fozzy03

Para que un contador muestre los números del 6 al 1 debe pasar Instantáneamente por el 0; en el preciso instante en que llegue a 0 se restablece el contador a 6. el 0 no se verá en el Display pues el cambio de 0 a 6 lo hace a la velocidad de la luz menos los retardos de los propios circuitos integrados.
Si lo haces que cuando llegue a 1 restablezca a 6, el 1 no se verá en el Display. Ni el 0, Claro.

Espero que ya sepas como conectar los Flip-Flip’s Tipo J-k 7476 para que cuenten en forma descendente.
Todo el secreto está en cómo conectes las Q’s a los Clock’s del siguiente Flip-Flop.
Ascendente: Q’s al Clock del siguiente.
Descendente: Q’s negadas al Clock del siguiente.

Si las J’s y las K’s se conectan al positivo (1 Lógico) el Flip-Flop J-K funciona como tipo Toggle.
Ocurre lo mismo si se conecta la J a su Q negada y la K se conecta a su Q.

Las entradas S y C, son ciertas cuando son bajas (0 Lógico). Como por ahora no se utilizan se conectan al Positivo (1 Lógico).

Ahora, si no lo tenias todavía, ya puedes hacer, primero, tu contador descendente de 7 a 0. Con 3 7476.
Una vez que lo tengas hecho hay que detectar cuando este llegue a 0.
Las Q’s del 7476 son ciertas cuando son altas (1 Lógico).
Las entradas S y C son ciertas cuando son bajas (0 Lógico).

Como necesitamos detectar cuando el contador esté en 0 y con ello “Programarlo” a 6: que compuerta nos da un 0 cuando todas las entradas son 0 ?... La respuesta es tuya.

Esa compuerta de 3 entradas se conecta a las Q’s de los Flip-Flop’s y su salida a la entrada S del Flip-Flop que está al centro de la cadena, llamada también cascada.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## fozzy03

Que tal bueno aqui solo para decirte que muchas gracias me sirvio de mucho la informacion que me proporcionaste el circuito si quedo pero llegue tarde a la hora del examen  bueno solo que me quedo una duda para un contador aleatorio como se sabe que compuerta utilizar o si me podrian proporcionar una pagina es que es lo unico qwue no entiendo en los contadores asincronos 
Por ejemplo: 

un contador del 0 al 8 o 1 al 4 como se que compuerta utilizar para inutilizar los demas numeros solo esa es mi duda
Saludos y muchas gracias!


----------



## wbg58h

Buenas tares compañero, lo que se tiene que hacer; bueno, lo que yo hago es identificar la siguiente salida. Es decir, si mi contador cuenta del 0 al 9; sólo basta con identificar el paso siguiente después del último número al que deseas que el contador cuente y puedes poner una compuerta dependiendo del estado activo del Master Reset del Contador en estos casos es la compuerta NAND.
Te explico, si es de 1 al 4. El paso siguiente es el 5(0101), para que cuente del 1 al 4, los bits activos del siguiente numero(en este caso el 5), se conectan a las entradas del NAND y su salida va al Master Reset(MR) del IC contador y es asi se consigue un contador hasta el número que desees.

Espero haber despejado tus dudas...

Atte.: WBG58H


----------



## fozzy03

bueno gracias por tu respuesta oportuna  pero creo que sigo con duda lo que tu medices en el ejemplo del contador del 1 al 4 invalida solo el 5(0101) pero ¿necesitaria otra compuerta para invalidar el cero?  y  ¿como seria utilizando las entradas set y reset de los FF's? espero no sea tan pregunton 
muchas gracias!


----------



## fozzy03

amm por cierto con respecto a lo mismo siempre se utiliza una compuerta nand?

por su atencion gracias


----------



## luis garcia parra

*como podria hacerlo de cero 0 a 20 este contador 74ls191
*

aquí tienes el circuito contador 74191.
anteriormente lo he utilizado y es descendente y ascendente pero el modo para cambiar estos conteos se encuentran en la misma patica llamada U/D (a diferencia del 74192 y 74193).

según el circuito debes cambiar la posición del switch cuando quieras que sea ascendente o descendente(OFF ascendente ON Descendente). 
esta es una forma manual de açhacerlo pero si lo quieres automático debes hacer una modificacion con compuertas (que es mas complicado todavía con este 74191).

siento colocar LEds pero este este simulador que tengo no tenía display BDC sólo de 7 segmentos (XC posee una librería pésima).

PD: si tienes Livewire telo puedo pasar adjunto para que lo pruebes.[/QUOTE]


----------



## clocko

checa aqui contador de 0 a 20 con 74ls191

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-reset-20-a-10495/


----------



## libanozamora

Hola, saludos a todos, pero necesito si pueden subir el circuito. Saludos, se agradece un monton.


----------



## clocko

libanozamora dijo:


> Hola, saludos a todos, pero necesito si pueden subir el circuito. Saludos, se agradece un monton.




solo el que es ciego no ve


----------



## luis garcia parra

Estiamdos deseo me puedan orientar como diseñar el contador up down modulo de 2 a 10 y otro de  2 a 18 con integrado 74ls191 o 74ls193.
estare muy agradecido


----------



## clocko

una opcion seria (y funcionaria sin problema alguno) haces tu contador utilizando los integrados que necesitas, y las salidas de estos mismos las insertas a un sumador binario (74ls83) le sumas dos (0010) de manera que las salidas de tu sumador binario(74ls83) seran las nuevas salidas del contador  el reset se lo haces cuando tu lo necesites ya sea en 10 o en 18.
 asi cuando tu contador este en cero y al sumarle 2 la salida sera 2  y asi sucesivamente.


Otra opcion (y que para eso son) seria colocarle en las entradas de preset un dos binario y cuando llegues al numero maximo que necesitas cargarle el dos (mediante el pin load) para que este iniciandose siempre en dos


----------



## Doca487

Me podrias pasar el contador que colocaste en world en live wire para probarlo porfavor


----------



## clocko

no veo cual sea la dificultad en hacerlo tu mismo si ya esta hecho, aqui en el foro no se acepta eso del minimo esfuerzo, ahorrate los comentarios negativos, mejor hazlo tu y si no te funciona postea tus problemas talvez aqui se te pueda ayudar.


----------



## edrima

me podrian decir como acer un contador up down de 0a7


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola edrina

Como que faltan datos en tu planteamiento y como que no utilizaste el BUSCADOR de este foro.
Con qué contador pretendes realizar tu contador Up-Down de 0 a 7 ?.
O lo quieres hacer con Flip-Flop’s ?.

En fin te estoy adjuntando un circuito que te pudiera servir.
Este circuito lo tienes que estudiar pues es un tanto complejo.
Busca las hojas de datos de los circuitos integrados aquí: [/COLOR]http://www.alldatasheet.com/
Para que logres más comprensión del circuito.

Nota que el hacer el contador que estás requiriendo con el IC 74191 como es este tema, es mas difícil que con un contador De décadas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## edrima

hola mi problema esque e implementado un contador de 3 bits con jk solo que a la hora que lo armo me deja de fallar alguno de los tres o en dado cso a  la hora q me sale el ascendente el otro no me hace la cuenta por lo que quisiera saber si ay algun integrado que me fecilite esto gracias por la aportacion


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola edrina

Entonces hay que desarrollarlo con Flip-Flop Tipo JK Cierto?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## GABAVAGA

Hola a  todos soy nueva y tengo un pequeño problema mi profe me pidio un contador , que se detuviera en un numero ya establecido previamente, eso ta listo, el problema es que nos dijo que tenianos que seleccionar el numero luego darle a un boton (pulsador) y alli es que la cuenta tiene que empezar. en un conador sencillo (0-9).


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola GABAVAGA

Creo que acá está respondido
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-programable-74ls90-3429/index2.html#post501206_

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ANDREES

Hola a todos 
Bueno estoy asiendo un contador a cual le cargo un numero y lo hago contra hasta e que yo quiera ( estoy probando del 24 al 35) me resulta bien pero ahora quiero que al llegar al 35 descienda al 24 y vuelva a contar al 35 y haci hasta que le reset. 
si alguien tiene alguna idea de como lo puedo hacer se o agradeceria 
muchas gracias


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola ANDREES

Fácil. Que simulador utilizas ?
Qué contador pretendes utilizar?.

Para que inicie a contar en X número le debes programar ese X número.
Para que un contador llegue a Y número debes detectar cuando llegue a Y+1 y en ese instante efectuar una acción.


Algunas Acciones:
1) Restablecer(Reprogramar) el contador a X número.
2) Detener el contador.
3) Resetear el contador, Borrar a cero.
4) Encender un LED.
5) Que cuente cíclicamente de 0 a X.
5) Que cuente de X a Y. y se detenga.
7) Etc.

Tú qué quieres que haga ?


Para que cuente de X a Y y Se Regrese de Y a X cíclicamente, el contador que utilizas debe tener una entrada llamada Up/Down o 2, una llamada Up y otra llamada Down. 
Cuando llegue a Y+1 debes cambiar la dirección de conteo por medio de la(s) entrada(s) Up Down y esperar que llegue a X.
Cuando llegue a X Debes cambiar la dirección de conteo por medio de la(s) entrada(s) Up Down y esperar que llegue a Y+1.
Para que se detenga se debe hacer cierta la entrada Reset de los contadores y mantenerla así.

Habría que aclarar, también, si sería síncrono o asíncrono.
Y desde luego si se armará con Flip-Flop’s, decir con qué tipo: D, JK, T.
Describir la acción es indispensable.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## dicksonjo

bueno aqui dejo un programa para q puedan ver las referencias de cualquier integrado y transistor....el NTE

solo lo descargan y lo instalan ok.... http://freakshare.com/files/ufuecafj/qc15setup.exe.html


----------



## ANDREES

Gracias MrCarlos
Estoy simulando con Proteus ,y ocupando 2 contadores 74192 y es sincrónico. 

Ya logre Cargar un numero X y al llegar a Y, carge nuevamente X ( eso lo hice con compuertas) y que vuelva a contar hasta Y.

 Lo que quiero lograr es que cuente de X a Y y al llegar a Y no vuelva a cargar X sino activar Down y que la cuenta retroceda a X, y luego nuevamente cuente a Y hasta que yo lo decida activando reset.

Si puedes ayudarme te lo agradecería  
muchas gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola ANDREES

Como debes saber el 74192 tiene una entrada Clock para contar hacia arriba(5) y otra para contar hacia abajo(4).
Por medio de ellas, ayudado con unas compuertas NAND de 2 entradas y un inversor le puedes, con un solo BIT decirle al contador que cuente hacia arriba o hacia abajo.

Vamos a suponer que se desea contar del X = 10 al Y = 20 (BCD) 
Programamos las entradas D3(9), D2(10), D1(1), D0(15), de ambos contadores a 10.
Le aplicamos un pulso de transición negativa a la entrada de control PL(14).
Ya tenemos el contador con una programación de 10 en sus Q.

Suponiendo que el contador inicia a contar hacia arriba.
Con una circuiteria a base de compuertas detectamos cuando el contador llegue a Y = 20+1.
En ese instante hacemos que un Flip-Flop cambie de estado su Q.
Ese cambio del Flip-Flop lo aprovechamos para cambiar el sentido de conteo de nuestro contador.

Ahora hay que detectar cuando el contador llegue a X = 10-1.
En ese instante hacemos que un Flip-Flop cambie de estado su Q.
Ese cambio del Flip-Flop lo aprovechamos para cambiar el sentido de conteo de nuestro contador.

El circuito contenido en la imagen adjunta no está terminado aún. Este tiene unos comparadores de magnitud 74LS85 con los cuales se detecta y se programa hasta donde queremos que cuente el contador.
Creo que Tú lo podrías terminar.

Ten en cuenta un detalle con las salidas TCU(12) y TCD(13). Estas no se generarán si el contador NO rebasa su máximo o mínimo numero de conteo. Esto es: contando hacia arriba >9, contando hacia abajo <0.
Así que de alguna forma debes hacer que el contador de la cifra más significativa cuente +1 cuando este NO rebosamiento ocurre. Es el caso de contar Unidades de o a >>9. 8 por ejemplo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## joderin200

hola amigos soy nuevo en esto de la electronica y es que me surgio una duda es que tengo que hacer la siguiente secuencia en flip-flop jk 4 4 2 6 9 y mi duda es como hacerle por que tengo dos 4 y pues si no lo tubiera creo si poder saber como lo que he hecho es poner las entradas hasta el 4 y despues sacar las funciones de salida con los numeros deseados pero no me sale alguna idea de como diseñarlo para que me salga esa secuencia y se pueda ver con un display de 7 segmentos se los agradeseria mucho n_n


----------



## kain7

Disculpen no se si alguien de ustedes, me puede ayudar o si conocen donde puedo conseguir un sensor de ritmo cardiaco. He tratado de buscar en tiendas, pero lo que he encontrado son aparatos que tambien monitorean otras cosas como calorias, sat. de aire, entre otros; yo solo necesito que sense el ritmo cardiaco. Si alguien sabe algo de esto, se lo agradecere.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola kain7

En rincondelvago.com hay un  archivo llamado Contador de ritmo cardiaco.PDF
http://pdf.rincondelvago.com/contador-de-ritmo-cardiaco.html

En él describen, en los primeros párrafos, cómo utilizar un emisor y sensor de luz infraroja para medir la frecuencia cardiaca.

Espero te sirva.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## dicksonjo

hola amigos hice una pagina web....bueno por ahora esta version prueba....muy pronto....con mas sorpresas.....esta pagina...es una memoria virtual...es decir en caso de q vallas a algun sitio y se te olvide de llevar la usb solo subes los archivos ala memoria virtual...y listo...los tendras seguros y con garantia....

por ahora esta pagina lanzara promocion de inscripciones gratuitas...aprovechen...
solo escriban en el chat que se encuentra en la pagina...y se les estara informando...ok



http://dickflash.110mb.com/


----------



## fernandob

*COMO HACER UN CONTADOR*

1 - se busca una chica que quiera acostarse con uno y NO te cuidas, asi prontamente estara embarazada.
2 -- se pasan los primeros años comprandole al bebe juguetes de numeros y haciendole fiestas cada vez que acierta una suma.
3 -- muy importante : nada de herramientas ni cosas asi, estan prohibidas, es mas, cuando viene a casa un plomero o electricista se le habla al nene acerca de ese pobre obrero fracasado que tiene que hacer ese trabajo sucio.
RECORDAR la tierna infancia es vital para fijar ideas.
4 -- se le incentiva el amor por el dinero, y lo valioso que es.
5 -- se que es un fastidio pero hay que esperar años y años y siempre educar..
6 -- LA SECUNDARIA es un lugar muy importante ademas de la casa, bachiller o perito mercantil , jamas una escuela tecnica, me imagino que eso lo vienen trabajando de chico, no ?? .
los que trabajan con las manos son mariquitas o tontos.
hay peliculas que lo orientan.
7 -- fiesta si se saca buenas notas en las materias adecuadas , matematicas, contabilidad y esas.
8 -- se supone que la facultad va como por un tubo, si no elije contador es por que fallaron  (peguense un tiro) .
9 -- ayuda, promesas y demas para que haga la carrera, pero ni deberia hacer falta.
si desde chico lo adoctrinaron bien el mismo querra meterse.

10 -- (veinti pico años despues) ya tiene al contador.

*la proxima vez pidan algo mas facil .*


----------



## blasters

Bueno tengo una duda la cual creo que no cabe en nada de lo explicado en otros temas y quiero que me ayuden si no es mucha molestia bueno soy nuevo y comenzare espero ser  claro....

El problema consiste en que estoy haciendo un proyecto en si practicando estoy haciendo con ayuda de un contador una secuencia de pulsos por haci decirlo el cual con ayuda de 2 displays el primer display tiene la cuenta de 0-5 pero al momento de llegar a 5 este se congela o para y activa el otro display el contara de 0-3 ya tengo los diagramas estan en multisim espero me ayuden y me digan en que estoymal o como puedo solucionarlo y si pueden aclarenme el por que de su respuesta de antemano gracias

El circuito esta bien el problema es que no llega hasta 3 el segundo display el cual pienso que el problema esta en la conexion de esa parte...

otra cosa que se me olvido si me podrian aclarar como podria hacer este mismo circuito pero con otros numero en si una respuesta concisa y clara yo la entedere de antemano gracias


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola blasters

Por acá hay una respuesta_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/514867/ _ 
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ramtronico

Hola alguien me puede ayudar a hace un contador modulo 16 osea que cuente de 0 a 15 con el circuito integrado 74193 que realize la cuenta cada 1 segundo  bueno amigos ojala me puedan ayudar yo lo estuve intentando pero no me salio haber si alguien me ayuda bueno muchas gracias


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola ramtronico

Fíjate en la imagen adjunta, tal vez alguno de los circuitos sirvan para continuar tu proyecto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## blasters

es facil sol has la configuracion sencilla de 0 a 99 luego con el pin de reset lo colocas enpin que quieras si quiers puedes utilizar compuertas logicas de tal manera que solo halla una salida para conectar esta a reset y cuando este numero aparezca se resetara y comenzara desde 0 es facil solo utilizar el pin reset es verdaderamente sencillo con ese circuito integrado bueno suerte amigo perdo la ortografia pero pues quize ayudarte pero es muy laborioso el trabajo pero facil


----------



## omarus

hola yo tengo una duda si quiero que mi contador empiece desde 12 cuando se encienda y en primer segundo se siga a 01 02, 03 ...continue a 12 otraves solo tengo cuando se programa en 12 pero no puedo hacerlo conatar si alguien puede resolver mi duda


----------



## reyvilla

hola aqui hay un buen ejemplo de como diseñarlo a cualquier secuencia solo adaptado a lo que tu quieras 

http://carlosgoyeneche.blogspot.com/2010/07/ejemplo-de-diseno-secuencia.html


----------



## omarus

oye estaba con lo ke me diste solo ke tengo un problema en el jk 2 (asi lo puse) el proble es ke es la tabla y de es el unica parte donde no se como ponerlo en los mapas karnaugh me gustaria como va en esa parte

los mapas ke puse son de los demas ke si los hice 
J4=A*B*C*-D
K4=A*-B*C

JK3=A*B*-D

JK1=-D+(-B-C)
apenas los voy a simplificar  en el jk1


----------



## reyvilla

Hola omarus no entiendo bien cual es tu problema si ya hiciste los demás que problema te da el jk2 explícame un poco mejor para poder ayudarte y si puedes coloca el archivo si es excel para poder ver completa la simplificación con respecto a la tabla y los mapas


----------



## omarus

mas ke nada es en la parte de k2 donde esta marcado el primero y el ultimo (el de enmedio no hay problema) es donde esta el 1 y el 0 ke ocupan el mismo lugar en el mapa karnaugh y es mi unico problema para sacar su funcionnadamas (lo de excel lo hice por presentacion mejor)
 en excel no lo puedo subir no deja por el formato te lo pongo en .doc


----------



## reyvilla

Hola tu contador esta mal, no puedes redundar el mismo numero a menos que coloques un bit aparte que te lo permita, tu contador tiene la siguiente secuencia: 2-1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-0-1, segun tu tabla de estado esa es la secuencia, puedes saltar de cualquier numero a cualquier otro numero, lo que no puedes es saltar dos veces en distintas secuencia al mismo numero, osea no puedes retroceder al numero que ya mostraste tienes que esperar que se repita el ciclo para volver a ver el mismo numero, entonces chequea bien, según tengo entendido tu secuencia es de 0 a 12 empezando en de 12 en adelante.


----------



## omarus

cuando se alimente el circuito se vea el 12 y luego la secuencia es 1 al 12 pero gracias por tu punto de vista lo comenteare a mi profesor sobre lo que dices de los ciclos de como lo puedo hacer gracias por tu tiempo


----------



## omarus

hable con el profesor dijo ke se puede hacer con un contador 74393 pero eso no se pero de casualidad no tendras como un manual para hacer diseños con este CI


----------



## reyvilla

Hola el 74393 es un contador binario de 0 a 15, no tiene mucha cosa dos entradas una para el conteo y otra para el master reset, cada flanco de bajada al pin de entrada es un conteo y ya.

Aquí esta su funcionamiento.

http://meteo.ieec.uned.es/www_Usumeteog/comp_sec_contadores_sincronos.html

Ahora lo único que se me ocurre es usarlo como auxiliar ya que no puedes pre-establecerlo para que empiece en 12, déjame ver que consigo al respecto.


----------



## julican

Hola amigos, aunque esta página me ha resuelto mil dudas, la de hoy no la encuentro por ningún lado, así es que lo pongo y a ver si alguno es capaz de ayudarme...

Estamos diseñando un semáforo, y resumiendo para no aburrir, tengo que hacer que esté durante 8 ciclos de reloj en rojo, 7 en verde, y 1 en ambar... Os pongo en quote lo que me piden:



> Entradas:
> •	Reset: Entrada de Reset asíncrono. Señal activa a nivel bajo. La activación de esta señal hará que los biestables de la máquina de estados pasen el estado ‘0’.
> 
> •	Clk: Entrada de reloj. El circuito debe ser síncrono. Es decir, todos los biestables del circuito estarán gobernados por la misma señal de reloj.
> 
> •	BP: Botón peatón activo a nivel alto. Cuando esta entrada vale ‘1’ se considera que se ha activado el botón BP y un peatón ha solicitado que se le permita cruzar. Suponga que esta entrada está activa únicamente durante un ciclo de Clk.
> 
> Las siguientes entradas provienen de un contador que se encarga de contar los ciclos de reloj necesarios para cada una de las luces del semáforo. Este tipo de contadores que se utilizan para contar tiempo se denominan temporizadores.
> 
> *• Fin_Rojo: Cuando esta entrada toma el valor ‘1’ lógico (cuenta del temporizador a 7, han transcurrido 8 ciclos de reloj: 0 → 7). Indica que se ha terminado el tiempo que debe estar la luz roja para los automóviles y el semáforo debe pasar a verde.
> 
> •	Fin_Verde: Un ‘1’ lógico en esta entrada (cuenta del temporizador a 1) indica que se ha terminado el tiempo que debe estar el semáforo en verde para los automóviles (cuenta del temporizador a 6, han transcurrido 7 ciclos de reloj: 0 → 6).
> 
> •	Fin_Ambar: La activación de esta entrada mediante un ‘1’ lógico (cuenta del temporizador a 0) indica que se ha terminado el tiempo que debe estar encendida la luz ámbar para los automóviles.*



Lo que mas me importa es lo que está en negrita (lo otro tampoco se hacerlo, pero lo que me importa mas es esto, con lo otro ya me pegaré).

Hacer el fin_rojo es facil, tengo el contador (hay que hacerlo con biestables, los he hecho con los T) con 3 biestables, y me va de 000 a 111, ok, cuando llega al 111 fin_rojo se pone a 1, perfecto.

Pero, ¿como hago para que ahora el contador empiece de nuevo, llegue solo hasta 110 para que fin_verde se ponga a 1, y otra vez solo hasta 000 para que fin_ambar se ponga a 1, y vuelta a empezar?

Lo único que he conseguido es que a 000 se ponga fin_ambar a 1, a 110 fin_verde y a 111 fin_rojo... Obviamente no me sirve para nada, porque me duran 8 ciclos cada uno

La verdad es que me está volviendo un poco loco, porque si bien encuentro muchos ejemplos de contadores con cuenta ascendente/descendente, etc, no encuentro ningún ejemplo de lo que yo tengo que hacer...

Bueno, espero que puedan echarme una mano.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## omarus

hable con el profe y dijo que 393 tenias razon; asi que empeze con 192 (tome la idea de un libro de contadores preestablecidos) pero tengo un problema con el relog ya ya pude hacer ke inicie en 12 e inicie a contar 1 2 3 4 5 6.... hasta el 12 pero despue de hay se detiene y no vuelve  a contar aqui pongo el diagrama namas kisiera ke me ayudara a ke vuelva a contar indefinidamente


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola omarus

Es más fácil si adjuntas el archivo que se genera con el simulador que utilizas(DSN) ya que así solo lo abrimos y aparece en el simulador para correrlo.
Además, claro, la imagen del circuito para los que solo quieren verlo o hacerlo en otro simulador.

Adjuntando solo la imagen de circuito hay que desarrollarlo en el simulador, cosa un tanto entretenida, y se corre el riesgo de hacer alguna(s) conexiones erróneas con lo cual estaríamos hablando de diferente cosa.

Desarrollé tu circuito en ISIS de Proteus y me dió como resultado que inicia en 02, luego sigue contando 1, 2, 3,... hasta el 12 y se detiene. Espero no haberme equivocado en alguna(s) conexión(es).

Noto que tienes programado un 12 en el 74LS192 pero ese 12 es binario natural y no decimal como creo que lo necesitas.

Por otra parte, según entiendo, lo que requieres es:
1- Que inicie en 12 al energizar el circuito.
2- Que cuente ascendentemente siguiendo del 12 el 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 1...Etc.
3- Que sea cíclico.

Esto es, más o menos, que cuente ascendentemente del 01 al 12 iniciando en 12 y sin pasar por el 00. Cierto ?.
El circuito sería un poco más elaborado pues hay 2 condiciones: que inicie en 12 y que no pase por 00.

Te recomiendo que utilizas un capacitor de 10 uF entre la entrada PL y tierra del 74LS192, una resistencia de 10K de PL al Vcc. Y lo programes este a 2(0010). Un alambre entre PL y la entrada S del 74LS76 que utilizas para las decenas.
De este modo aparecería en los Display’s el 12. 1 en el de las decenas y 2 en el de las unidades.
Al primer pulso en la entrada UP del 74LS192 este pasaría a 3 puesto que le habíamos programado un 2.
Vas captando ?. Podrías continuar desarrollando tu contador ?.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## omarus

subo como deveria ser el archivo (el de la imagen ke puede ke este mal ya a lo mejor puse cuando tenia ese error por suerte no lo guarde asi) y veo ke se presenta lo ke mecionas a ver si puedo ver como lo resuelvo


----------



## MrCarlos

*Hola omarus*

¡ Ah Caray ! Ahora presentas un circuito completamente diferente al anterior en el cual veo 4 Display’s con el cual conformas un contador de segundos y minutos.

Si el objetivo es hacer un contador ascendente de 01 a 12 que inicie, al energizarlo, en 12 y sin pasar por el 00 entonces te sobra la circuiteria que tiene para 2 dígitos. Cierto ?.

O dime qué es realmente lo que necesitas ?.
Lo que dices en tu mensaje #189 es, digamos, entendible y concuerda con lo que entendí.
En tu mensaje #185 tambien hablas de lo mismo.
En tu mensaje #183 al parecer el contador sería hecho con Flip-Flop’s J-K y anterior a este mensaje le batallas con la tabla de transiciones de los Flip-Flop’s J-K.
Entonces, para obtener una ayuda efectiva dime: *qué es realmente lo que necesitas ?.*

saludos
a sus ordenes

*Hola julican*

Tú mensaje #188 va a ser olvidado por aquí. Mejor ponlo en algun tema que se refiera a Semáforos.

Según he visto por aquí lo que difiere de los semáforos mostrados es el requerimiento del Botón para el Peatón.
Por lo demás son muy similares a los que puedes encontrar en los siguientes enlaces.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/circuito-semaforo-49528/#post436466
De: elaficionado 21/Ene/2011

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/semaforo-2-vias-3805/index2.html
Mensaje #6 De Apollo. 22/Oct/2006
Mensaje #28 De RaulVega90 13/Feb/201

por acá hay varios desarrollados en diferentes simuladores:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/circuito-semaforo-49528/#post433172

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/circuito-semaforo-49528/#post435686
De Fertorreira 20/Ene/2011

Acá hay uno curioso con operacionales:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/semaforo-bombillos-115-vac-56551/#post499642
De: wilber ramirez Mensaje #5 19/May/2011

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/circuito-semaforo-55570/#post489471
De nemorales Mensaje #5 27/Abr/2011

_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/semaforo-2-vias-3805/index3.html#post499346_
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/semaforo-2-vias-3805/index3.html#post505014_ (Alguien Preguntando Algo.)
De: Vitruvio Mensaje #42 19/Mar/2011

Visítalos y verás que te darán ideas de cómo desarrollar tu semáforo.
Notarás que utilizando los IC’s 4017 o el 4514 es muy fácil desarrollarlo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## espin7

quien me puede decir la diferencia entre el 74ls90 y el 74ls192


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola espin7

Pues hay como 102 de diferencia.

74LS90:
Es un contador de Décadas (0 Al 9). Solo cuenta hacia arriba.
4 BIT’s de salida. Uno de los Flip-Flops internos es independiente. Por lo tanto tiene 2 entradas de Clock(CP0 y CP1).
Se puede restablecer a 0 o a 9.

74LS192:
Es un contador de Décadas (0 Al 9). Cuenta hacia arriba y Hacia abajo.
4 BIT’s de salida.
Se puede restablecer a cualquier número del 0 al 9, inclusive a A, B, C, D, E, F aunque es un contador de Décadas.
Tiene entradas de programación para tal efecto.
Entrada para pasar las entradas de datos a las salidas Q.
Tiene Master Reset.
Dos entradas de Clock para contar hacia arriba o hacia abajo.
Tiene 2 salidas CPD, CPU con las cuales se pueden conectar varios en cascada.

Esto es solo por mencionar algo de la funcionalidad de ellos. 
Mas datos como por ejemplo: respuesta en frecuencia, Fan-in, Fan-Out, tipo de paquetes, Etc. Los puedes encontrar entrando a este enlace e indagando por número de parte. Allá te aparecerán las hojas de datos de estos y otros circuitos integrados.
http://www.alldatasheet.com/

Las puedes bajar a tu PC. 

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## suisfan7

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola espin7
> 
> Pues hay como 102 de diferencia.
> 
> 74LS90:
> Es un contador de Décadas (0 Al 9). Solo cuenta hacia arriba.
> 4 BIT’s de salida. Uno de los Flip-Flops internos es independiente. Por lo tanto tiene 2 entradas de Clock(CP0 y CP1).
> Se puede restablecer a 0 o a 9.
> 
> 74LS192:
> Es un contador de Décadas (0 Al 9). Cuenta hacia arriba y Hacia abajo.
> 4 BIT’s de salida.
> Se puede restablecer a cualquier número del 0 al 9, inclusive a A, B, C, D, E, F aunque es un contador de Décadas.
> Tiene entradas de programación para tal efecto.
> Entrada para pasar las entradas de datos a las salidas Q.
> Tiene Master Reset.
> Dos entradas de Clock para contar hacia arriba o hacia abajo.
> Tiene 2 salidas CPD, CPU con las cuales se pueden conectar varios en cascada.
> 
> Esto es solo por mencionar algo de la funcionalidad de ellos.
> Mas datos como por ejemplo: respuesta en frecuencia, Fan-in, Fan-Out, tipo de paquetes, Etc. Los puedes encontrar entrando a este enlace e indagando por número de parte. Allá te aparecerán las hojas de datos de estos y otros circuitos integrados.
> http://www.alldatasheet.com/
> 
> Las puedes bajar a tu PC.
> 
> saludos
> a sus ordenes




hola MCarlos yo arme el siguiente circuito y el problema es que los segundos y minutos solo cuentan numeros impares 1,3,5,..... no se si el problema es el timer o algo mas,


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola suisfan7

Es curioso pero yo corrí tu circuito desarrollado con el simulador CircuitMaker. Y los segundos y minutos cuentan correctamente.
Sin embargo noto que en los contadores de las horas, ya sea para modo 24Hrs. o 12Hrs, las secuencias no son correctas.

Por ejemplo en modo 12Hrs cuenta así, iniciando en 7 para hacer mas corto: 07, 08, 09, 10, 11, 12, 00. pero la secuencia correcta sería: 07, 08, 09, 10, 11, 12, 01, 02, 03 Etc.

En modo 24Hrs debería ser así 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 00, 01, Etc.

Crees poder corregir eso en tu Reloj ?.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## suisfan7

bien tratare de cambiarlo, te adjunto la parte del timer chekealo porfa, gracias.


----------



## retrofit

Buenas tardes suifan7.
Aparentemente, en modo 24h cuenta bien, pero....
Aunque la simulación lo pasa por alto, el modo en el que realizas el avance manual de los minutos y de las horas no es correcto ya que lo que  tu haces es dar tension a CPU  por medio de un pulsador.
Cuando tu pulsas uno de los pulsadores, aparte de dar  tensión a CPU tambien estás poniendo a 5 voltios la salida de la Puerta AND correspondiente, el 7408 tiene salida "Totem Pole" por lo que casi con toda seguridad  se romperá.
Para contar en modo 12H, la cosa se complica ya que después del 12 viene 01.
Habría que utilizar la entrada de datos para que en lugar de dar un reset, al contador de horas, se cargue un 01.

Miraré haber como se puede hacer.

Saludos.

Buenas tardes suifan7.
Aparentemente, en modo 24h cuenta bien, pero....
Aunque la simulación lo pasa por alto, el modo en el que realizas el avance manual de los minutos y de las horas no es correcto ya que lo que  tu haces es dar tension a CPU  por medio de un pulsador.
Cuando tu pulsas uno de los pulsadores, aparte de dar  tensión a CPU tambien estás poniendo a 5 voltios la salida de la Puerta AND correspondiente, el 7408 tiene salida "Totem Pole" por lo que casi con toda seguridad  se romperá.
Para contar en modo 12H, la cosa se complica ya que después del 12 viene 01.
Habría que utilizar la entrada de datos para que en lugar de dar un reset, al contador de horas, se cargue un 01.

Miraré haber como se puede hacer.

Saludos.



Te dejo en PDF el esquema de la configuración de dos 74192 para que cuenten hasta 12, el siguiente pulso lo pone a 01.
Solo puedo simular con ISIS.
La idea es detectar el 13 y generar un pulso para que cargue el valor seleccionado en las entradas de datos de los 74192, en este caso es 01, el pulso se aplica en PL.

Espero que esto sea de utilidad.

Saludos.


----------



## retrofit

Aquí una modificación que cuenta 12 o 24 Horas...

Saludos.


----------



## suisfan7

te cuento que volví a armar el circuito en otros protoboard y ya no tengo el problema de que solo lo segundos contaran impares, los pulsadores funcionan bien, eso para la 12 horas recién lo voy a revisar, espero q me salga luego te  cuento, gracias.


----------



## ivercingo

hola  tienen algún convertidor análogo-digital  ya probado  para pasarlo a  .pcb


----------



## omarus

EB4GBF dijo:


> Buenas tardes suifan7.
> Aparentemente, en modo 24h cuenta bien, pero....
> Aunque la simulación lo pasa por alto, el modo en el que realizas el avance manual de los minutos y de las horas no es correcto ya que lo que  tu haces es dar tension a CPU  por medio de un pulsador.
> Cuando tu pulsas uno de los pulsadores, aparte de dar  tensión a CPU tambien estás poniendo a 5 voltios la salida de la Puerta AND correspondiente, el 7408 tiene salida "Totem Pole" por lo que casi con toda seguridad  se romperá.
> Para contar en modo 12H, la cosa se complica ya que después del 12 viene 01.
> Habría que utilizar la entrada de datos para que en lugar de dar un reset, al contador de horas, se cargue un 01.
> 
> Miraré haber como se puede hacer.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Buenas tardes suifan7.
> Aparentemente, en modo 24h cuenta bien, pero....
> Aunque la simulación lo pasa por alto, el modo en el que realizas el avance manual de los minutos y de las horas no es correcto ya que lo que  tu haces es dar tension a CPU  por medio de un pulsador.
> Cuando tu pulsas uno de los pulsadores, aparte de dar  tensión a CPU tambien estás poniendo a 5 voltios la salida de la Puerta AND correspondiente, el 7408 tiene salida "Totem Pole" por lo que casi con toda seguridad  se romperá.
> Para contar en modo 12H, la cosa se complica ya que después del 12 viene 01.
> Habría que utilizar la entrada de datos para que en lugar de dar un reset, al contador de horas, se cargue un 01.
> 
> Miraré haber como se puede hacer.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> 
> 
> Te dejo en PDF el esquema de la configuración de dos 74192 para que cuenten hasta 12, el siguiente pulso lo pone a 01.
> Solo puedo simular con ISIS.
> La idea es detectar el 13 y generar un pulso para que cargue el valor seleccionado en las entradas de datos de los 74192, en este caso es 01, el pulso se aplica en PL.
> 
> Espero que esto sea de utilidad.
> 
> Saludos.



si una pregunta lo quise poner en 12 pero no me cuenta se queda en 12 y nada si me puedes decir como para que inicie en 12 luego se reinicie a 1


----------



## retrofit

Buenas noches omarus. aquí te dejo lo que pides.
Cuenta hasta 12 o 24, tiene un pulsador que lo selecciona.
Analiza el circuito y trata de entender como funciona.
Está hecho con Proteus

La R1 la puedes quitar ya que  aquí no pinta nada, misteriosamente se me ha colado 

Saludos


----------



## salmex

Hola amigos necesito de su ayuda como hacer un contador de 0-7 y que cambie de 7-0 con un push button  con los siguientes 
C.I 7404
7408
7432
74112
7448
necesito hacerlo en proteus y despues en protoboard no se si me lo pudieran pasar en proteus para revisarlo y hacerlo en proto es que lo tengo en proteus y en protoboard pero cuando presiono el boton no pasa nada me dicen que coloque el boton en x para que funcione pero aun no lo puedo hacer que sirva espero que me puedan ayudar gracias


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola salmex

Vamos viendo el archivo que tienes en proteus para de ahí partir.
Comprime con WinRar o WinZip ese archivo y súbelo aquí para ver que se puede hacer para lograr el fin.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## salmex

mira ya ni prende el display y necesita agregarle el boton


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola salmex

El 74*ALS*112 no es simulable por el ISIS de Proteus. Es solo para hacer el circuito. No funciona en el ISIS.
Fíjate en la imagen adjunta.

Por lo pronto cambia esos 74*ALS*112 por 74*LS*112 y has una prueba.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## salmex

pero mi profesor puso la opcion simular dando doble clic entrando a las propiedades  y funciono perfecto el 74112 y el 7476 lo hizo con los dos y funciono de maravilla tambien con diferentes compuertas and or xor por eso yo lo queria hacer pero pues ahora ya me confundi


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola salmex

Nota que te cambiaron tu mensaje a otro tema.

En tu circuito de ISIS de Proteus, ya hiciste lo que te recomendé ??:
Por lo pronto cambia esos 74*ALS*112 por 74*LS*112 y has una prueba.
Qué resultados obtuviste ??

Esto no lo entiendo:
Dices;
*pero mi profesor puso la opcion simular dando doble clic entrando a las propiedades y funciono perfecto*

Será que quieres decir – darle doble Click sobre el 74ALS112 para que entre a Propiedades luego seleccionar la opción “Simular” ?? -
No Logro hacerlo pues en mi ISIS de Proteus no aparece la Opción “Simular”.
O tal vez no lo estoy haciendo bien.
Me puedes aclarar un poco más ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## salmex

si  mira si lo trato de simular me marca errores en los integrados 74112 y le das editar propiedades y en la parte de abajo hay unos cuadros de opciones creo que tambien dice que para tabla pcb pues presionas la primera opcion y te quita los errores y ya te los simula por que la opcion dice exclude from simulation y asi ya hice funcionar el contador


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola salmex

Haciendo eso que mencionas, marcando la opción llamada “Exclude from Simulation” , el Flip-Flip ya no es considerado para la simulación. Es como si no estuviera y por lo tanto en el Display se ve siempre la misma figura.

Ahora fíjate bien:
El ISIS de Proteus *NO* puede Simular los Flip-Flip’s 74*ALS*112, 74*F*112, 74*HCT*112.
Y *SI* puede simular los Flip-Flip’s 74*HC*112, 74*LS*112, 74*S*112.
Nota que los códigos de identificación tiene los mismos números pero diferentes letras.

Simplemente cambia los que tienes 74ALS112 por cualquiera de los que SI puede simular el ISIS de Proteus.
Como el que te adjunto.
Ese ya no te dará ningún error y ya tiene un conmutador para cambiar la dirección de conteo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## salmex

ok muchas gracias



mira el display no me cuenta solo me da 0 4 6 con el cambio del push button pero no te preocupes con mi archivo original hice uno que funciona con las recomendaciones que me dijiste y tambien ya lo tengo en protoboard muchas gracias


----------



## CrisThiiaN

Hola 
Bueno yo se que se ha hablado mucho sobre tema en el foro, pero sinceramente no he podido encontrar solución a mi duda, ya mire en la hoja de datos y la verdad es que no la entiendo muy bien.
El contador es ascendente y descendente modulo 5 estoy utilizando un 74192 ó un 74191; hasta donde tengo entendido para que el se reset tiene que estar en uno logico, para que sea mod. 5 yo conecto Q0 y Q2 a una and y de ahí la tiro a MR, pero me cuenta de 0-3 no entiendo porque. 
por otro lado me surge otro problema, pues bueno el cuenta de 0-3 bien y despues vuelve a 0 y vuelve y empieza, pero cuando le doy con el descendente el me empieza desde 9 y me cuenta hasta 7 .__. como puedo hacer para que empiece en 4? 
Si alguien puede auxiliarme con esto lo agradecería mucho 
Si de pronto me pudieran dar una idea de como funciona 74192 ó un 74191 seria muy bueno puesto que así podría ensayar distinto tipos de contadores. 
Bueno gracias. 
adjunto el diseño con el q estoy trabajando.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola CrisThiiaN

Podíamos empezar a decir que el contador 74LS191 es un contador binario sincrónico o síncrono.

Tiene la posibilidad de contar hacia arriba o hacia abajo según el nivel lógico en su entrada de control *U*/*nD*(5).

Cuenta +1 o –1 en la transición positiva del pulso aplicado a su entrada *Clock*(14).
Su entrada de control nombrada *Enable*(4) habilita, deja contar, si el nivel en esta entrada es bajo.

Podemos decir que en todos los contadores y Flip-Flop’s se les nombra Q a sus salidas. En ellas manifiestan el número de pulsos que han contado. El 74LS191 tiene 4 Q’s de salida las cuales podemos nombrar como: Q1, Q2, Q4, Q8. Y, como en este caso sus Q’s son ciertas cuando son nivel alto, sumando el valor de las Q’s, que sean ciertas, podemos saber cuantos pulsos ha contado.

Este contador 74LS191 es programable. Esto es, se le puede programar donde inicie a contar hacia arriba o hacia abajo según el estado de su entrada de control U/nD(5).

Son 4 las entradas de programación para este contador las cuales podemos nombrar como *D*’s, de *D*atos. Una para programar cada una de sus Q’s, así que son D1, D2, D4, D8 e igual son ciertas cuando son altas. Así que sumando los valores de las D’s que son ciertas podemos saber qué número se está programando.

Ahora bien, para que el valor en las D’s pase a sus Q’s es necesario aplicar un pulso de transición negativa a su entrada de control nombrada *PL*(11) de *P*rogram *L*oad

Tiene otras 2 salidas, las cuales pueden ser utilizadas para conectar 2 o más de estos contadores. A este tipo de conexión se le ha venido llamando Cascada.
*RCO*(13) de *R*ipple *C*ounting *O*utput. Y TC(12).

Contando ascendentemente:
*RCO*(13), cuando el contador llega hasta F esta salida se hace cierta, baja. Luego vuelve a hacerse nivel alto. Este cambio se aprovecha para que el siguiente contador cuente +1.

Contando Descendentemente:
*RCO*(13), cuando el contador llega hasta 0 esta salida se hace cierta, baja, luego vuelve a hacerse nivel alto. 
Este cambio se aprovecha para que el siguiente contador cuente -1.

*TC*(12) Esta salida se puede utilizar para llevar a cabo operaciones de alta velocidad.

*Ahora bien*: segun entiendo quieres hacer un contador de 0 a 4 y, por medio de un conmutador, cambiar la dirección de conteo.
Esto es un poquito laborioso porque fíjate:
Contando ascendentemente -sería: o, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 en este instante hay que restablecer a 0 el contador.
Contando descendentemente sería: 4, 3, 2, 1, 0, F en este instante hay que restablecer a 4 el contador.
Con el 74LS191 se utilizaría la entrada *PL*(11) puesto que este contador no tiene entrada de Reset.

Contando ascendentemente se programarían todas las entradas D’s a 0; con una compuerta NAND de 2 entradas detectaríamos cuando llegue a 5(Dec), 0101(Binario). Esos 2 unos los metemos a las entradas de la compuerta NAND y su salida se conecta a la entrada *PL*(11) del contador.

Contando descendentemente se programaría D4 a nivel alto mientras las demás D’s se programan a 0.
Aquí necesitamos detectar cuando el contador llegue a F(Hex), 1111(Binario).
Se puede lograr con una compuerta NAND de 4 entradas. Sus 4 entradas se conectan a Q1, Q2, Q4, Q8 del contador, su salida se conectaría a la entrada *PL*(11) del contador.

Pero sucede que ya tenemos conectada a *PL*(11) la otra compuerta NAND de 2 entradas. . . . .
Necesitamos algo para que deje actuar a esta NAND de 4 entradas, sobre *PL*(11).

Hablando lo podemos descubrir: necesitamos que una NAND *O* la otra NAND actúen sobre la entrada PL(11) del contador.

Así que sin más hay que seleccionar una compuerta para que cualquier nivel bajo en la salida de cualquier NAND llegue a la entrada PL(11) del contador.
Una compuerta AND de 2 entradas nos sirve ya que cualquier 0 en sus entradas nos da 0 en su salida.

Nos falta un detalle: 
Cuando está contando ascendentemente  hay que restablecer a 0 cuando llegue a 5.
Cuando está contando descendentemente hay que restablecer a 4 cuando llegue a F.

Lo ves ahí en el esquema ??. . .

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## CrisThiiaN

MrCarlos muchas gracias, con la información que me has dado voy a empezar "de nuevo"  si me surge alguna otra duda estaré molestando otra vez  
De nuevo muchas gracias   muy amable


----------

